# 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC Naturally Part 7



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New thread for you all........i'll add a new list as everyone posts 

 Lots of luck to everyone TTC Naturally 



Slycett
*Specialmum*
joscrivs
Bellini
missyb 
jessamine
EmsyG
HippyChick09
Victors Valiant
KandyD
nicky noo 77
crystalclaire
♥Tamsin♥
wishing4miracle
Lentil
Bikergirl 
Ambition
alison K
tweetie
Louplou_22 
CazW

​


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yayyy - we have a new thread at last - thanx lizzy 

I'll be the first to wish everyone a very merry christmas and a happy new year  

Lets have loads of bfp's all round!!!!

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Me second!!!!

Hi amanda sorry this has been a hard time for u and please dont give up hope...the ewcm is a good sign so stay positive!!!!  

Hi Kate, hows things?? Have a fab christmas hun xx

Thanks Lizzy for the new thread!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Sorry, I've been terribly slack on here....hope everyone's ok though  xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

We are amusing ourselves lizzy with a bonkathon theme!!!          

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi tracey! i lizzy! 

Started our bonkathon yesterday cd10 got tomoz off so im sure we'll find a spare 10mins   
How u doing hunny?  Been on a wrapping marathon today but still got loads left to wrap.  Food shopping tomorrow nd yet more wrapping then have to try and find time to drop all the pressies off, i will need a rest come christmas  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls can i join you, we have just had our one and only go at icsi as we had to pay and it is a bfn, so we have decided to start again naturally dh has low count and is taking everything he can to up that , i had a reversal 2 years ago and my surgeon is going to do a hystopingogram to make sure the tubes re still open or there will be no point in trying anyway, just waiting to loose the little ones then we will be back at it LOL, Any way MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone and a great 2008 and my all your dreams come true .x.x.x.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Joscrivs.  

I've been rubbish on here too recently - sorry girlies.

We're trying again this month back to basics as it where.  We've only got 2 more days until my gynae.  I am honestly bricking it.  No matter what the outcome I am trying to be positive that what is meant to be will be.

I guess by not posting on here and not writing down my dates (although I am still taking my temperature every morning) it's putting the strain of the TTCing to the back of my mind rather than it taking over every waking moment that it was doing.

I am going to chill this Xmas, eat pate, soft cheese, prawns and lots and lots of alcohol and have as much   as possible.

Love to you all - and Happy Christmas. 

Bellini xxx

Here's some baby dust for all those wishing for a Christmas BFP.


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kate - Hi hun, im fine...still suffering abit with pain but so busy with sorting and buying things for the new house im not sleeping too good lol No sign of my af yet...would be interesting to see if af comes on day 50 as this will be 14 days from the worse pain.
Good luck with the bonkathon hun!! 


joscrivs - Hi and welcome!! Im so sorry to hear this tx didnt work..its difficult anytime but sometimes just alittle harder at christmas so my thoughts are with u! Lots of    for ttc naturally in 2009!!


 Belini - Good luck with the appointment hun!!!!!!! Have a fab christmas hun!


Have a great christmas girls!!!

Tracey xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Bellini* ~ good luck with your appt hun  

*Joscrivs* ~ i posted on the other thread but many  and lots of luck for TTC Naturally  

*Kate and Tracey* ~ much luck with the Bonkathons....sounds like fun 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Blimey i am knackered and its not through shagging  

Had the day off to do food shopping and wrapping etc, spent 3 hours food shopping and 8 hours wrapping!! 

Hi tracey - sounds exciting hunny, hmmm u never know about the pain hun 

Bellini - nice to have you back hunny good luck for gyne app hopefully you will get some answers 

Jo - welcome hunny sorry u got a bfn know how hard it is when that happens on ly to well  

Amanda hi hunny how are you today? 

Hi lizzy - we are hoping the bonkathon brings us all a bfp 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

[fly]*HAPPY CHRISTMAS GIRLS!!*[/fly]

            ​

Have a fantastic time and a brilliant 2009!!

Lots of love

Tracey xx​


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Happy Christmas Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a lovely day yesterday, got lots of pressies and more to come today - yay!

Hope you can see from my updated signature that things have moved one step forward for us.  I am really praying for a 2009 miracle.

I only had half a glass of champers yesterday as I was driving but I am going to make up for it today!!!  I have a bottle of advocaat with my name on it.  

Hope everyone else is enjoying the festivities.  I'm off to play on my new X Box... okay I bought it for hubby but I made sure some of the games were ones I'd enjoy!! Tee Hee    

Love to all and 

Bellini xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening all!!

hope you all had a happy xmas!!! i had a lovely day lots of nice prezzies and way too much xmas food!

today has been a tough one for me as it was a year ago today that i lost my mum. i'm sure it will get easier as time goes on. 

so how is the bonkathon going girls? my dp is a poorly boy so im hoping that we did enough around the time of the ewcm! ah well whats one more mth of trying??


hi slycett,belini, sm and welcome to joscrivs.


love

Amanda


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Hi missy our bonkathon didnt happen hunny   Dh had lurgy and now i've got it.  Had a great xmas tho, but come down with stinker of a cold today 

Wishing u oodles of luck of ur 2ww petal 

Belini good luck on the clomid sweetie 

Tracey - hi hunny how was xmas for you? U all packed up to move now? 

Hi joscrivs - welcome to the thread petal 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

I had a nice christmas but it was alittle over shadowed with all the moving and packing.... will be spending our first night in our new cottage on saturday!!

Its looking fab!!

Well ive been enjoying the bonkathon!    even through all this we are making time and wantiing each other!!  However last night i was just soooo tired i had to say i couldnt carry on..my dp was fantastic and said he had enjoyed it bless him!

i will have to check on my ticker to what cycle day this is but i have been getting some browny discharge the past two days which use to be my sign on af coming.....

will post some pics soon of the new abode!!

Take care xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies! well would you believe it i now have the lurgy and since the 27th have been full of cold and snot and have a red nose that would give rudolf a complex! did have a day at work today and really shouldnt have bothered!

i think that if the bonkathon around the time of ewcm didnt do the trick then we have missed the boat as between us we have had the lurgy for well over a week... i dont think i remember how to do bms... you put what? where??  ha ha ah well at least i am laughing!

hope you guys are all well. big   slycett (get better soon hun)   sm, bellini,joscrivs.


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi amanda - know the feeling hunny    Have had to look up bonk in the dictionary as have no idea what it means anymore   Me and dh still got lurgy so not been anywhere since friday, we are still have new years eve party tho, cannot let my little red riding hood outfit go to waste  

Tracey - we havent even bothered with bonkathon hun - neither of us have had the energy  

Hi to everyone

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS!!!!!!!

MAY ALL UR DREAMS COME TRUE


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Happy new year Kate, and i hope your dreams come true too.

No af here yet and my hormones are playing havoc with my emotions which isnt very helpful when im trying to move!  

Also been suffering from sickness and diarrhera since tuesday evening!

So im afraid im not doing so good but im hoping that once im in my own home things will settle.

speak to u soon
xx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

Hi

can I join you ladies, don't know if I am in the right place or not.

I had my 2nd BFN this morning, our last free NHS go, anyway we are going to go private probably around June time as DH has to have a cataract op first so until then we are going to try naturally.  The problem I have is that I have an irregular cycle 31 - 35 days, endo, blocked left tube and I have had 3 cysts on my left side.  I need some advice on knowing when ovulation is, I don't really have any obvious signs or at least I don;t think I do.  I noticed you mention temperature and ewcm (what does that stand for??) any advice would be gratefully received.

I have found FF such a good support and wish I had found it first time around


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls , well i jpoined you a while ago but now i think i am ready to get going naturally, we had icsi in dec and had a BFN on the 19th it has been really hard every time i see a pg lady or a baby i just cry, this was the one and only try as it cost us 4000 and we dont get any help from the nhs so we cant afford to do it again, we are going to try nat again i had a reversal in nov 2006 and Mr steer my consultant is going to do a hystopingogram on the nhs to see if the tubes are still open, do any of you have any advice on vits and things we can do dh has a low count 3million and 20% motility, i have read on the net about proxseed has anyone tried this, we need to up his count as mush as possible, he gave up smoking 7 months ago and has cut out the drink even though he didnt drink much anyway.I am 40 in march and really need to get pg as soon as possible. I am asking my doctor to do some bloods for me and i am going to pay to have a amh test done to see how my egg reserve is and see how long i really have left.
Anyway i hope you dont mind me joining you and look forward to posting soon.x.xx.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi joscrivs... aw hun   the girls on here are fab and will help and support you. My dp has mf and this is our 3rd attempt at giving up smoking. did it help your dh's count etc giving up?  i read somewhere on here that someones dh was prescribed tamoxifen and it had a major beneficial effect on his motility and count. i dont know much about it but maybe it is worth mentioning. also there are so many vits etc that you can take. all i know is folic acid is fab. to me i think if you have a good balanced diet anyway, i wouldnt too much about it. what is proxseed btw?

im sooooo sorry that your icsi didnt work love.  


hi jessamine... again big    for you. so sorry about the bfn. again the girls on the site are fab so you are definatley in the right place! ewcm = egg white cervical mucus. this describes what your cervical mucus is like around your fertile time. the BBT (Basal Body Temperature) is a way of monitoring your temp throughout your cycle. around the time of ov your temperature rises slightly. i think ive got my information correct but im sure someone will tell you if im wrong.


hi and   to everyone else. af came for me yesterday so no joy for me!

amanda


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!​*​
Hope everyone had a fab xmas and new year, oh and all poorly people are feeling better.

Hey to the newbies! 

Amanda, so sorry AF turned up chicken. 

CD22/30 for me. We had a right old bonkathon as dd was away for a week over new year which was prime time lol. Fingers crossed. Am symptom spotting like a good'un, am feeling sick in the morning (the bit between waking and when you actually drag your carcass out of bed), have sore boobs, and have gone off my coffee and back onto tea! This is the first month we've tried using pre-seed, although I only remembered it once, here's hoping it helped!


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi EmsyG just wondered i have read about pre-seed on the net and just wondered if it works, do you know of anyone it has worked for, also i have read about proxeed for men with low counts and wondered if anyone knows of this. Dh and i have been bding lots not sure when i am ov since the icsi things still getting back to normal i think af is due around the weekend so we will see, anyone with advice about ttc naturally would be good thanks jo.x.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jo, 
I'm not sure about any success stories really, but I was working on the basis that it doesn't do any harm so we might as well give it a go! Good luck with your ttc nat, I'm very sorry to hear of your bfn.   

As for the vits for your DH, the only advice I can think of is zinc, selenium and a good multi-vit. Oh and wearing boxers instead of pants, not smoking, not much alcohol and using a lap-top tray instead of just having it on his lap. Brazil nuts are supposed to be high in selenium if that's any help.

With ttc nat I think you just have to get in tune with your body. Begin temp charting and monitoring the changes your body goes through - mood, cervical mucous, sore breasts etc and try to get familiar with its pattern. 

We're still here after 18months of ttc so although my advice is good, it's not worked yet for us. I rather despise being classed as "unexplained". Good luck.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hey sweets! happy new year!

the bonkathon sounds like fun...  i couldnt get on (oo errr) with the nozzle of the pre-seed! think i might invest in some more though!


amanda x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

What's not to get on with!!! You just shove it in and squeeze lol. Oh yeah but you have to remember to take the end bit off first     

I am feeling quite positive about this month. Just wait for my hopes to be dashed!   
My cycle's gone back to normal, I ov'd on cd 17 with a pos opk on cd 15/16 and we had lots of bms all around then so I'm not sure what the last 3 months were all about but nevermind. (cd23 today). I have to wait another week to test though and it's rather agonising!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol!

just hang in there sweetie...  step away from the hpt's!


    


amanda x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

But, but, but (and here is where I go slightly spazzy and symptom spotting mad!) I was a bit biley sick this morning! And last night I was so darn tired that I could barely eat any dinner as my arms were to heavy to lift to cut my food! I ended up going and sitting down in the lounge while DP finished and tidied away, by the time he came in I was fast alseep, at 7:30 pmsl   

Also, and this is a bit weird. Do any of you notice that at certain times in your cycle you smell differently? DP can tell when I'm ov'ing as I "smell like it" lol, helpful description there!   But at the moment, I'm smelling very different indeed. Not in a bad way, but just not like me. And perfumes that normally smell great on me are smelling awful. 

Oh and not sure if I forgot to say but I had a bit of spotting yesterday. Good lord if I'm not pregnant this month then I need locking up for my own sanity!  

Oh and Amanda, I've not tested.......... YET!   hehehehe


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Holy mackerel. Sorry Amanda, I couldn't hold out! 

I just tested - with 2 tests, one cheapy and one clearblue. The cheapy said BFN, but the clearblue had a very faint down line to form the plus symbol. 

HA!     Oh dear god, it may have worked.     If I am, please hang on little bean! 

Have put a call in to my doctor, and asked for a  call back. Am going to ask for some progesterone support. They may tell me to naf off, but if you don't ask you don't get! I'm trying to remain grounded.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

EmsyG said:


> Holy mackerel. Sorry Amanda, I couldn't hold out!
> 
> I just tested - with 2 tests, one cheapy and one clearblue. The cheapy said BFN, but the clearblue had a very faint down line to form the plus symbol.
> 
> ...


OMG Emsy - I have my fingers crossed for you. 

That would be a great start to the new year for you.

xxx


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

fingers crossed emsy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

EMSY - fingers crossed hunny, do another test in the morning


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

EmsyG oh how exciting when is af due babe do another test in the morning and let us know good luck babe everything crossed for you .x.x.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck emsy   

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Flipping well, bloomin BFN. 

But I'm still feeling grotty, tired, sick, with sore boobs so I'm holding out for the weekend now. AF is due on Monday. 

Blimey Rachel, 35 weeks already! That's flown by!   How're you feeling?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh poo, emsy sorry hun, just wait for monday and test again if no af hun


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Emsy - was really excited to read your messages. Still   that you get good news  

Sarah x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Good luck for Monday Emsy.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi bellini, how you going with clomid hunny? 

Smark lovely to hear from you.  Must admit i have popped onto ur last posts a couple of times to see how ur getting on   

Fabizzy - ditto above  

Im not a stalker honestly 

CD28 for me, only managed bms on cd10 this month as we both came down with lurgy and felt awful    CD28 for me now and been having af pains since day 24/25 so know shes on her way.  Lister app coming closer now 28th jan, we have decided one last go with own eggs, any more treatment would be donor eggs and would have to be saved for, so please please third time lucky for us  

Hi specialmum, how are you settling into ur cottage? 

Amanda hi hunny how u diddling? 

Hi to everyone else, hope ur all ok  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Kate

It's really good to hear from you too, glad you are keeping up on my news 
Feel free to PM me anytime 

By the way just thought I'd mention to you girls suffering from the lurgy that that's when I concieved  I was feeling really poorly with cold and cough and I remember saying to DH that it was the 'last day' of my fertile time and that, despite feeling like ****e, we'd better go for it. We were calling the bean 'lemsip' for a while 

Sarah x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww emsy i have evrything crossed for you xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Emsy wishing all the luck in the world babe it is still early with my dd i didnt get a bfp till i was 1 week late,.

Any one out there the same age as me i am going to be 40 march the 13th which happens to be a friday  
I have bought some preseed  off the net for my next cycle too late to use it this month, it sounds really good and anything is worth a try.x.


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hiya girls

I popped my first clomid last night.  TBH I am really scared and anxious.

Going to get my hair dyed in the next week cos it looks limp and my roots are shocking.  Hopefully that'll make me feel better.

Went to the zavvi store this morning - nothing exciting going on.  Maybe I'll wait for a few weeks until it's all 60% off rather than the rubbish 20% off atm.

Good luck everyone.

Bellini xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

hi bellini.. dont be scared hun. i started clomid last year. it's a funny old drug as you seem to get different symptoms each mth.   that it works for you sweetie. the clomid board is quite good esp if you are getting symptoms.

joscrivs.. im 36 at the end of jan so not far from you hun. pre-seed is good (if you can get the stuff out! ha ha) and i might get some more as like you said, every little helps!


hope you are all well.


Amanda


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Just got another bfn, am thoroughly p'eed off with seeing the words Not Pregnant show up. Bum.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Emsy     for you hunny.  

Im 5 days late now and have done 3 tests since thursday   all bfn's.  Just gonna wait for the witch to show her ugly face now, no more tests for me.  Af pains gone and had sore nips since satday but no idea whats going on this month, ah well, she'll turn up when she's ready i suppose.

Hows everyone else doing?

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

emsy..   big hugs for you. has af arrived it aint over till it's over sweets. with my 1st dd it took 10 days for it to show on a hpt!

hi kate.. aww hun are you and em trying to kill me with the suspense like i said to em you never know what is going on.

              


for you both!

as for me ive started yet another 2ww!!! i have to admit im beginning to wonder how much longer im going to be doing my diary.. if i get to page 20 will someone please tell me to give up!


hi to sm, bellini,joscrivs,smark,fabizzy (i know you check us out!)

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

can someone blow me some bubbles pretty please


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello girlies!!

Gosh its felt like an eternity since i have had internet LOL Finally got my wireless home hub this afternoon and have enjoyed my daily dose of FF 

Well the cottage is lovely....even with the snow! Last monday we woke up to a christmas card scene! Poor dp was snowed in..he had to get a friend to pick him up who had a four by four lol

Apart from being cut off for 3 days i have loved it, we have chickens and sheep...who i adore feeding...i have 3acres of land to wonder around and a tennis court. I just feel so lucky!

Its a dream come true!

I still havent started my af....although i have been suffering from those dodgy tums and af pains. I will have to update my ticker tomorrow!

I have some hpt's which if i remember i shall do one in am just to tick the box lol

Otherwise we have both been well and busy.

Spent far too much money on doing the cottage up but then its part of the fun isnt it....been baking too! Im such a housewife!!   

Right girls i shall be on more tomorrow hopfully but its great to be back online and i hope that emsy and kate are ok after bfn/af's.

Kate hi ya hun!!!

Smark WOW! ur pregnancy is coming along nicely hun and Fabrizzy u will soon be meeting yours!!

Time flies!!

hugs

Tracey xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda - bubbles coming ur way hunny good luck in this 2ww   

Tracey - OMG u have sheep!  Can i come and stay with you when the lambing season starts please? dh has been promising to take me to a farm for the last 4 years cos i always wanted to feed a newborn lamb.  I collect sheep, silly sheep, cuddly sheep, novelty sheep, in fact we even have sheep on top of wedding cake  

Emsy hi hunny has ur af shown up yet hun? 

Hi bellini good luck on the clomid this month petal  

Hello joscrivs im a couple of years older hunny, due to start next tx prob feb/march time hopefully 

Still no af here, af pains gone, sore boobs and the most sensitive nips ever tho 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

arrhhh Kate im afraid they are all old girls no more lambing...but ur more than welcome anytime  

Best bring wellies!!!    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm just passing through.  Thanks for all the nice messages.

Just popped Pill No 5 so here we go as of tomorrow on the bonkathon!  Poor hubs is on his vits and we're having a chilled evening to charge our batteries before we start  

Good luck all of you.  I will be popping back to find out how you're all getting on with our new year BFP's.  Good luck Emsy, Specialmum, MissyB, Slycett etc etc etc.  We need some January cycle BFP's to pop off this board and onto the babydust one.

Love Bellini


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi hows everyone doing, i am waiting for my first af since mc on the 20th dec i have a 26 day cycle so worked out it is due on friday so 3 days to go then we can really get at it, got my preseed at the ready and dh has been taking all the vits for at least 3 months now so fingers crossed. I am waiting for my app to have my tubes looked at to see if they are still open after the reversal 2 years ago. Has anyone had a hsg(hystopingograme) just wondered what it is like as every where i have looked says it is painfull.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Jo hi petal have replied to your question on other thread   

Tracey - ooohh poo about the lambs, right looks like im gonna have to take myself to the farm then   

Hi emsy - u ok hun? 

Amanda - hows the dreaded 2ww going? 

Still waiting af here, got tender tummy so think she may finally be on her merry way the beatch 

Hi to smark rachel heluerto where u gone? and everyone else

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi Ladies - MissyB I still check up on you but never post 

Hi to anyone else who remembers me from spring last yr x x x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi girls

Im suffering here from af symptoms, the pains and cramps are horrid  I hope it comes soon!!

Other than that im good lol Im currently sitting in my lounge with the fire crackling and candles around it..mmm lovely!

Dp got me some beautiful pink roses...he always gets me such pretty flowers!

All the snow has gone now, just green fields everywhere.... I even had the chickens lay eggs over the past few days..Im amazed in such cold weather!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hello ladies!

hi kate thank you so much for the bubbles! and to anyone else who blew some for me.  thank you for the good luck wishes.. i just hope that all of my girlies get their bfp.    

hi sm.. hope af comes soon sweets or that maybe its pg pains!

hi emsy.. whats going on hun?  

hi sarahc.. fab to hear from you!!!!! what a lovely pic of your dd's!
has it really been that long since you've been on? where does the time go?

hi bellini enjoy the rest before the bms!!! me and dp are about to start the bonkathon!!  hope we have plenty of jan bfp's!


amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi sarahc - i remember u hun, nice to see you here again  

Hi tracey and amanda and everyone else.

Still no af for me still waiting patiently 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi kate and amanda

Well amanda hope the bonkathon goes well hun and we see a lovely bfp!

Kate you are like me and awaiting the af..its a horrid time as you want to get on with ttc again and it makes it drag on and on and on doesnt it lol

Well i have been an emotional irational tired lady today!  I havent made sense all day lol  ive cried 4 times and needed alot of hugs, thankfully my new dp is very understanding.  

I have no idea if its pregnant pains amanda but to be honest i very much doubt it hun as its been ages and it seems to be a normal thing for me at the moment...also have had terrible tums too  

Apart from all that i have been up early feeding all the animals and im knackered!!!!

Thankfully dp is off tomorrow so he will be helping me!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey all! 

AF arrived today with all her bags. Am craving chocolate like a mad thing but am trying to refrain cos of the ww. 

Sorry it's just a quickie but I'm feeling a bit addled. xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Emsy big     hugs hunny.  Sod the ww have some chocolate

Tracey big     for you too hun, hope ur feeling better 2day

Still waiting patiently here, anyone think i should test again the weekend if no show?  My head is all over the place, dont know what to do.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

hi emsy.. so sorry that the b itch came with all her baggage! she is such a cow.   after my oreo overdose last weekend i havent had a choc craving but totally understand the need! dont give in. you have been doing so well with ww.


hi kate.. i would test at the week-end if i was you.. then again im a naughty   girl!     for you.

hi sm.. sorry that you are feeling so grot.. hope that she puts you out of your misery if she is coming or you get a big fat bfp!      

as for me.. the bonkathon is going to plan and tonite is mission mini-me   !


hi to anyone else i havent mentioned.



Amanda x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Emsy - Hi hunnie...af usually gets me like that too hun but good for u not eating any..but i would say alittle wouldnt hurt at a time like this! 

Kate - Hi hun, i would test again this weekend, my gp says to me to test every two weeks till af comes  is she mad!! How much that would cost me lol i bet she isnt going to give them to me on free percription!! God that would be a fab idea though!! hehehe Good luck huni!!!

Amanda - U go girl for tonight!! ENJOY!! Lol

Right girls am feeling so much better today! I have to announce that i had the most incrediable orgasm last night!!!!!  I think the whole of where i live heard!!    But it def did the trick and i feel so alive and upbeat today...

TMI - Yes i warn u now    I have noticed that i have def been more moist lately and i think that helped last night....is that a good sign? I keep meaning to test girls but every morning i forget and to be honest the amount of wee these days isnt enough to get a good reading 

I have fed all the animals and tidied up the house...just chilling with some fab music on my ipod and chatting to u girls....Best medicine!

hugs xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls af due today and not come yet, i worked out that it is 26 days since mc started so would be due today had af pains on tue and wes but nothing since. I did a pg test on wed it was an internet cheapy and nothing so i would say its a no, i just want af to arrive so i can get on with charting and use my preseed lol hoping that will help lol, anyway good luck to all trting and    for those with the bfn .xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww hun   hope she comes soon so that you can get on with things. i know it is hard the first af after m/c.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Well i tested this morning and got a bfn... no surprises there then    Got real bad af pains now so hopefully the witch'll turn up soon

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kate i tested today too and got a bfn...again not surprising!  So bring on af please as its been ages and im getting grouchy!  

Hi amanda!! x

Joscrivis hi hun, i have heard from women on here that after a mc it can take a while for things to sort them selfs out so i hope it comes soon so u can move forward...


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

Hello all

Just popping past to first of all say sorry for the BFN's - that's poop  

I am currently at the start of my bonkathon - we are going for it this month.  Clomid is horrible and I hope none of you have to resort to it.

Anyhoo, good luck anyone else still on the 2ww.  Fingers crossed.



Bellini xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun i know how horrible the clomid is. just remember why you're taking it. hope the bonkathon goes well  ha ha.


Amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Good luck amanda and bellini, hope u give us 2 bfp this month.

Meanwhile.............yes u guessed it...............still waiting for af to arrive...........now 10 days late 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

I blew you some bubbles Kate! Ooooh 10 days late, that's not normal for you is it? Fingers crossed it's a little bean that's making it late!    

Hey Amanda, how's you? 

I had a lovely chilled out weekend with DP. Went out in London for a friends Birthday bash on Friday night and didn't get home til 5am   then Saturday we relaxed and cooked lovely food, Sunday we lounged around catching up on telly and watching films. Bliss! 

Bellini, sorry the clomid's horrid. Hope the bonkathon goes well!   

SM, your cottage sounds lovely! I'm very envious of the sheep. One day when we can afford it we're going to have a smallholding, and I'm determined to have a goat with a beard and I shall call him Norman   

Joscrivs, how're you? Getting back to "normal" after a m/c is hard, you just have to give your body time to settle back down again. I've always had an odd month and then the next one after that was back to normal iykwim? 

Guess what? After saying that money's too tight to book a holiday away this year, DP's looked at his airmiles and is booking us a week in Egypt over Valentines Day! I'm so excited   
ALSO! We've been talking and have decided that we're going to get married next year, and we're going on Feb 1st to a wedding fair at Hedingham Castle! It's so beautiful, I hope that we can get it booked. Oh I'm so giddy, I have the BEST man in the world.


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Glad you are all well - apologoes for being awol - been feeling a bit odd and havent been about.

What do you reckon to this:

well woke up in the night sweating and roasting hot once and  and feeling sick 3 times. Felt better once I was up but now feel sick again. I could feel a kind of pressure in womb area similar to after ET last succesful IVF and I also used to get sickness in the night when I was pg. I bought a digital hpt this am and was so impatient to do it I didnt have enough wee so I have neither a neg or a positive test sat in the bin now as it gave me 'error' instead. At least thats a change hey!    Will buy another two today and save up for one when I am bursting an do the other in a couple of days time if todas doesnt tell me anything!

Any thoughts? 

I have back ache and also am a bit miserable too!   xxx

sorry for me post xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Jo      hunny hope ur af turns up soon, or even better doesnt 

Lentil - where have u been u naught girl?  How is ur dadda?   Oooohhhh hunny try and use ur first morning wee, they say there has to be at least 6 hours of concentrate in it or something saft like that 

Emsy - thanx for the bublles hunny   Wow week in egypt how lovely, i would love to go there but not dh's cup of tea.  I will get my way one day dont u worry 

Amanda good luck on the 2ww hun, hows it going so far? 

Bellini - hope ur having fun on the bonkathon 

Tracey - think we are serial pee stick tester hun, actually if theres a job testing them i reckon we should apply, just think of all that money we'd save 

Well still no af here, now 11 days late   I have one test left 

So can anyone tell me if im right about concentrate of wee or shall i put a topic on the thread about it?  I can very rarely manage to go 6 hours, can only manage 4 hours at a push, even in the middle of the night. 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!

oooohhh lots going on!

hi emsy that is fab news... you know whats going to happen? you will get a bfp right in the middle of your wedding plans! sounds like everything is going so well for you and im made up as you deserve it.

hi kate.. not sure as some of the tests say that you can do them throughout the day (although first thing in the am is still the best one) i think that its a combination of how much you have had to drink (water not alcohol lmao!) and when you last went for a wee.

i have my fingers crossed for you and lentil... hi lentil your symptoms sound sooooo promising!

hi sm... how are you sweetie? has she shown her face yet??

as for me im smack bang in the middle of the 2ww.. im spottier than normal (wtf... im nearly 36 and i still have teenage skin!) other than giant (oYo) not much else to report... WHEN CAN I TEST!!



hope you are all well.



Amanda xx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well af arrived this morning really heavy and 2 days late so i surpose thats not bad after the mc, anyway we can really get back to it now looking forward to it


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls hope you are all well, i started first af since icsi bfn last month she was 2 days late so thats not bad, anyway i am on day 3 and my doctor has asked that i have all these tests done FSH, LH, PROLACTIN, OESTRADIOL, THYROID, PROGESTERONE, now when i saw him tonight he booked me in for them tomorrow morning, now i was toild it had to be day 3 and it will be day 4 do you think this will be ok my cycles are every 26 days and i alway ov around day 9 to 11, he has also said to have a progesterone test done at 7dpo.ASny help would be good thanks.x.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi jo, they can do fsh and the rest any days between 2 and 5 of cycle hun   Progesterone is supposed to be 7 dpo as u said so you should be ok  

Af turned up for me today after a tiny bit of spottting yesterday   So i've finally unwrapped the digital fertility monitor thing and set it up as day 1 today   We got our first appointment at the lister next wednesday and im cacking myself now   Gonna give it our best shot this month.

Please blow me some lovely bubbles for luck girls

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate! your wish is my command... some bubbles duly blown for you my love! soz the witch turned up for you.     for wednesday hun. hope you get that bfp soon sweetie   


as for me i have a confession to make... im only 10dpo and so far i have done 2 hpt's...  what is wrong with me!!!!!

hope you are all well.

joscrivs... hope your bloods go well


love to all.


Amanda xx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

_*virtually kicks Amanda up the bum! _ *Step away from the tests! * 

Sorry AF arrived Kate, but just in time for you to know where you are for your appt! Hope it goes well honey.

Jo, Amanda's right, the first bloods can be done anytime between day 2 and 5. It's the progesterone test at 7dpo that needs to be spot on. Hope it's ok.

Had my vaccinations for Egypt this morning! Nurse has told me that we ought to take this month off ttc, as there's no information on what impact the jabs might have on a pg. Just as we're getting into the swing of things!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda - ur naughty girl - step away from those sticks.  I only did 3 and i was eight days late    Oooo sorry it was four actually  

Emsy - have a lovely time in egypt - im so jealous    Hows the wedding plans coming along? 

Finally got digital fertility monitor out and working on day 3 now and have to start testing form day 6 so we'll see what this tells me   App next wednesday, know i keep going on about it    am scared and excited at the same time  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol emsy you make me laugh! thanks for the kick up the bum i need it... i have 1 test left and the urge to use it is great!!!! I bet you guys cant wait to go to egypt...  you have plenty of time for the bonkathon when you get back!

hi kate.. you have every right to get excited and scared and we are here 4 you come what may.. you can tell us 100 times we will still listen   glad you got your doodah sorted. 

hi sm.. hope you're ok  

im having some very odd symptoms and not sure if it's due to af/bfp/nicotine withdrawal!!! dizziness,nausea,funny taste and sensitive to smells... im reading way too much into it all.

ah well the witch is due monday so i will know soon enough...     




amanda


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda thanx hunny     im just a big baby really 

Ooooo sounds promising petal but keep away from that last stick till monday


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi everyone!

hope you are all well and having a good week-end. mine hasnt been too bad which makes a nice change. 

have had some bizzare symptoms but will write them in my diary as im aware that i have moaned all week!  


love to all



Amanda xx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi ladies  

Hope you remember me, haven't been on for a while, had a family bereavement and was having a bit of a difficult time but all is fine now.

Anyway after Xmas DH and I went off to Tenerife for a bit of winter sun in Januray just to get a bit of a break.  My period was a couple of days late so I did a test the day we arrived and was completely shocked to get a BFP!!!  For once, we hadn't even been thinking about it and were going to decide on holiday whether to go down the donor egg route this year or just give up.  I am now 6 weeks.  Had a TV scan with my consultant on Wednesday so I was 5 and a half weeks, he saw the sac and the fetal pole but wasn't able to see a heartbeat yet.  He told me to try not to worry too much (does anyone know if this is normal?!?) and has booked me in for another scan this Friday.  I am of course really worrying about it but at the same time am trying to be positive.  I haven't had any cramps or bleeding and still have the same symptoms (nausea, sore boobs, peeing constantly).  Can't bear the thought of going on Friday and there being anything wrong but after 10 years, 2 m/c, 6 rounds of IVF and with me having one tube, only one ovary which functions (sporadically) and problems with my womb lining the fact that this has happened feels like something of a miracle.       

Anyway, I know I probably don't really belong on this post at the moment but wanted to share my news if only to give hope that it can happen even if it seems impossible.

Hope you are all doing ok.

Foxy


----------



## jessamine (Aug 23, 2008)

foxylady - I am sorry I can't help with any of your questions but I just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP.  Like you say, it is great to share your news as it proves that miracles do happen, I am sure there is nothing to worry about and hope you will pop back on to tell us the result of your scan on friday.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Wow Foxy congrats bet that was a shock!!! Gives us all hope    

Thats means its gotta be mine, amanda's emsy's and bellini's turn next!!! Oh and joscrivs and jassamines and everyone else on here too!!  

Think once we have our bubs (and we will) we should all have a huge meet up 

Only 3 days to appointment  

Hi amanda joscrivs emsy jessamine and everyone else, hope ur all ok   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls,
congrats to foxy you give me hope babe .x.x.
Hi amanda missyb slycett emsy jessamine and everyone else i have forgot, hope ur all ok .x.x.x.

As for me af was quite heavy but exspected since the mc and longer than normal, but we are back on track.
I did a opk this morning bfn but due to ov in about 3 days so will keep using the tests and hopefully i will get a bfp so i can use my preseed and fingers crossed for this month  

I am     that i get my bfp before my 40th birthday on march 13th which happens to be a friday


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!!

hi foxy... i think i remember you hun... i have been on here for about 2 years.    on your bfp.. thats fab news. i know that you must be worried out of your mind... please try not to panic.   keep us posted on friday.

hi joscrivs.. glad you are back on track.  fingers and everything crossed for you.

hi kate.. will be thinking of you wednesday!     hope that you are right and that it is our turn soon... i have been in this queue for ages and i must be somewhere near the front.. surely

hi sm.. hope you are ok.

hi jess & emsy.

the   is due today... i have bought the eu sanitary towel mountain over the w.end so i guess im not really feeling that hopeful.. i have done a hpt and still got a bfn.... so im just waiting...

hope we get some bfp's soon girls.


amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me as literally pooing myself about lister 2moz.  Am as nervous as hell and just want the app over with   

Amanda - has the witch turned up hunny or have you been going pee test mad again? 

Joscrivs - good luck with the preseed hunny and this months bonkathon, dont worry about the big 40 hun, its nowt but a number  

Foxy good luck for friday, please let us know how you get on  

Hello to everyone else hope ur all ok   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Kate, I have my  for you tomorrow, hope that everything goes ok, I know how nerve wracking it is   

Amanda, hope AF stays away   

Joscrivs, good luck with everything  

As for me, everything seems to be ok but I just can't believe it's real, am still testing just about every day as I keep thinking it might have just "disappeared" without me noticing   Can't stop thinking about Friday, feels like it is never going to get here.  Will def let you know how I get on.

Foxy


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Foxy!!!   That's fantastic news hun, and I hope the scan goes well for you on Friday. I had something similar when pg with dd, they could see the yolk sac at the first scan (I think I was about 5+6, then at 6+4 when I went again they could see the heartbeat). Tremendous relief! 

Kate, Hope your appointment today goes well!   

Amanda, any news Fingers crossed chicken!   

Good morning to everyone else!   

Saw my doc this week and she said not to bother not trying this month as the jabs I had are only boosters. Good good! Am due to ov in a few days and had a faint opk this morning so that seems to be on track, which is good. 

Change of plan though re holiday! Egypt was turning out to be too expensive (with sensible times for the flights!) so we got a great deal on a 5 night stay in Vegas!!! I am sooooo excited. DP is also happy as he's got out of having his injections the cheeky little minter


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls, congrats foxy good luck for friday.x.x.x.

Hi to everyone else hope all is going well.

As for me i have had my blood back from day 3 here goes

22\01\09
Thyroid  =  2.4miu/L
oestrodiol  =  228pmol\L
Prolactin  =  169miu\L
LH  =  5iu\L
FSH  =  5iu\L

so does anyone know what this means i got them today and the nurse said the doctor said no action to be taken.

The last lot i had were 27/06/08 and they were..

LH = 5iu/L
FSH = 4iu\L
Prolactin = 218iu\L

Any advice would be great thanks jo .x.x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Appointment went well yesterday they have given us a 10% chance which is more than i thought they would give us.  Start the pill when march af arrives so looking to cycle prob mid april.  its third time lucky.

Hope everyones ok, soz no personals, gotta go to friends ds 11th birthday tea, oh arnt i the lucky one 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

That's good new Kate     

Just back from my scan, saw the heartbeat and everything looks fine, still can't believe it....


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Foxy - glad everything went ok hunny thinking      for you.


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey all 

Have replied to you pm slycett    Good luck with you treatment hun  

Congrats to you foxy     Thats such good news I am so pleased for you  

Amanda hope you had a happy birthday   How are things? did send you a pm    Thinking of you

Hello emsy I see you are getting married   congrats      

SM how are you  

hello to everyone else if I have missed you    

I am booked in for 8am monday morning for a section as am big and very uncomfortable and have been having contractions on and off since last saturday.  Back is killing me, can't walk very well, have heartburn and just a general wreck if I am honest   Can't take it anymore   So unless this not so little one comes this weekend then he is being evicted then   Scared is not the word but have had a word with myself today and am going to try and cheer up and look for the positives which is in 48 hours I will have my boy   

I wish you all the best and lots of bfp's and do and will keep checking in on you all  

Wish me luck  

Lots of love

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi rachel   i replied to your pm... awww hun i know you will catch up when you get a chance but im dying to know whats going on. im hoping that the threat of a c-section has scared your little boy into action!!!

foxy that's great news  

hi em... viva las vegas!!! the witch arrived to greet me wednesday.. i have to admit though.. as soon as she came i felt so much better in myself.. hormones seem to have me by the short ones! 

hi kate... how did the birthday party go?     for you that by spring you will have the bfp that you so deserve.

hope you are all having a lovely weekend ane are all wrapped up warm.


Amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Sooo sorry that i have been away from u all but i had some broadband problems and ended up with none til today!!!

Its flippin freezing here and i cant get out to anywhere due to the gritters not finishing the lane i live down  

But i do have some fab news to share!!

I had my referral last tuesday and she was very nice...she is going to be starting me on clomid in 6mths time!!!!!!!!!!!  We are soo excited as we both really feel this is all i need to kick start my ovaries and we are looking forward to a pregnant bump at christmas  

i have to loose 2st 2lbs by then which is do able and good cos i want to look good in my wedding dress anyways!

i have already lost 4lbs....been playing tennis!  And take my metformin and vitamins.

Plus amazingly my af came last night and although im in a lot of discomfortant i feel that everything is heading in the right direction!

i will catch up with u all soon

HUGS

xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

thats fab news sm.. sounds like everything is going in the right direction for you!

the dd's are off of school today and dp is home.. so much for peace and quiet! 

how are you kate?

hi to everyone else.. hope you are all enjoying the   

af came last wednesday and although she is pretty much finished im still getting alot of pain... she is such a cow i hate her!!!

fabizzy.. thinking of you hun.. hope all went well and that we get your announcement soon.


Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Amanda damn that beatch of an af 

Tracey lovely to see back hunny.

Been v.quiet on here lately girls hope we havent all given up 

On cd14 2day still got high of cbfm but no peak yet.  Last months cycle was 40 days, so hopefully see one really soon.  Nothing much going on this end apart from that


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

helllllllllllloooooooooooooo



How are we all today girls??  Well im on cd4 and suffering from a horrid heavy af but im not letting it beat me!  im on   due to a good result at the fertility clinic.  I have done all the feeding the animals and sorted the dogs and done some washing and now chatting to u all.  

I plan to have lots of fab sex once this af is done!!!  BONKATHON!!           

Its great to know that sex can be sex now and not panic,  of course im   myself about clomid cos i have been waiting so long for it that i just   it will work.  It should do as i have nothing else wrong with me other than unbalanced hormones.. im really hoping the met will help too...got to start that but waiting for af to finish first.

The fertility con did mention about ovarian drilling but that freaks me out!! It just sounds awful.  

So what are u all upto??

Hugs xxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

how are we all doing today? i have managed to pick up my dads wedding cake and drop it off at dads without dropping it! yay! im soooo clumsy and this job has been giving me nightmares!!

hi sm! yay to the bonkathon!!!! im going to make another concerted effort this mth... though dp fell over on the ice the other day and had hurt his back and neck!!!  i will crush ibruprofen in his dinner and pounce!!   The bonkathon starts next week.      

hi kate... it has got a bit quiet on here but i dont think we have given up. I wish i had something positive to report.How are you doing sweets? 

hope you are all ok

amanda x


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls i am still here it has been quite on here hasnt it, well my dd was 17 on wed where does the time go, i am due to test in 6 days nothing yet but you never know hey, i have my app for my hsg on the 23rd feb so not long now, hope everyone is well and enjoying the snow we have had 6in here over night.x.xx.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

i dont know where the time goes.. my dd's are 11 & 12 and i cant believe it has gone so quickly..     for the 23rd... maybe you wont need the hsg  


amanda 
xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Joscrivs wow i'd love six inches..........of snow that is    Dont worry about the hsg hun it'll be over before you know it doesnt take long at all, just be prepared for a few trumpets afterwards  

Hi amanda - i've not given up hunny.  Last af was 40 days and am now on day 16, finally unwrapped the cbdfm but only had a high so far   Still think we may start our bonkathon this weekend just for a bit o fun. When is ur dad getting married hun? 

Tracey - hi hunny glad to know you have plans for future bonkathons 

Hi everyone else, had enough of this snow now i want the summertime 

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao kate! only 6 inches!! ha ha...so on the cbfm is high good? what are the options?? to me high sounds good so let the bonkathon commence! dad is getting married on saturday. i have such mixed feelings as it is only just over a year since mum died. his wife to be is lovely.. my sisters arent coming... so im very mixed up... im also worried that im going to have a melt-down.. alcohol aplenty and then have a *** (or 10) me and col have been doing so well and have been off the wicked weed for just over a mth (as my waist-line can confirm!)

ah well enough of me..


hope you girls are all doing well.. the 2ww commences for me in a bit (after the weekend) woo hoo crazy lady here i come!!!!!!!!

amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

for the 2ww ladies!


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174311.0

Guys here is my boy 

Rachelxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Congratulations Rachel, Harry is beautiful!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rachel - congrats hunny harry is gorgeous  

Amanda - good luck for 2moz can understand the mixed emotions dont beat urself up if have a *** and drink hunny ffs ur only human girl  

Foxy hope ur ok hunny hows bump doing?  

CD17 for me and still high on monitor  woder if i will ov thi month or not 

Tracey - bet ur till loved up eh hunny?


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Rachel harry is a beutiful boy im glad you are home take care


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

congrats rachel huni...arrrhhh he is adorable!!!  Sending lots of hugs xxx

Well im on day 7 of my cycle and af seems to have gone but u never know lol  we started bonkathon anyhoo and it was fab!    

Ive had alovely day today as dp couldnt get into work today so i was spoiled with his company,  we just took things easy.

hope everyone else is  havin a lovely weekend xxxxx


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi all 

I am not on here much anymore  It is a year ago since my reversal   and i have moved on but do think about it from time to time and no doubt if i won the lottery i would have ivf  

I use ******** loads and am wondering if any of you use it and i can add you (send me a pm with your profile name) i do miss you all but don't feel my place is here much anymore

Wouldbegreat


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls hope everyone is ok, still have lots of snow here and cold brrrrrrrr..  Well i am on my first natural 2ww since my icsi mc and i am due to test in 5 days which happens to be friday 13th cant believe it i think i will wait till valentines day if no af would be a great present, good luck to everyone one else testing .x.x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw Rach, he's gorgeous! Congratulations   

5 sleeps til our holidays and I'm so excited. DP and I went to Hatton Gardens in London at the weekend and I chose my engagement ring - it's absolutely gorgeous, I just can't wait now for our holiday and for him to propose so I can wear it!   
I'm popping into town after schoolrun to get him a watch he's had his eye on, then I can have it engraved.  

Hope everyone's ok. xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls ,
firstly congrats rach he is so sweet.
Well i had my 7dpo progesterone back today and the nurse said it was realy good it was 55 and she said anything over 30 show ov and is good and anything over 45 is really good so here are all my tests,

22\01\09

Thyroid = 2.4miu/L
oestrodiol = 228pmol\L
Prolactin = 169miu\L
LH = 5iu\L
FSH = 5iu\L
Progesterone 7dpo = 55

So thats it all tests done and have been told all ok within normal limits not that i know what that is , anyway just have to wait for af on friday 13th and then i am having my hsg on the 23rd, my dh feels really bad as he has a low count but i told him its not his fault but the more tests that come back the more upset he gets silly man. If any one know what all the levals should be i would be greatfull if you could tell me .x.x.x.    for our bfp on friday by the way i did do a cheapy test today and nothing bfn so looks like its ove rthis month again


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Great results hun!!!!! i wished i had ur progestrone level lol  ur hormone levels are great too!! woohooo, good luck with the hsg huni!!

Emsy sounds all exciting!! u choose ur engagement ring then, my dp got mine it was all alovely surprise and i can say i was very very pleased with his choice hehe  u must post a pic when u get it/get back!!!  mine is white gold with a gorgeous diamond.

i remember the proposal day...my birthday!  he got down on one knee in some beautiful gardens....arrrhhh makes me go all mushy just thinking of it lol

well i started my metformin tonight...at 7:45pm its much easier to take it as its smaller (5oomgs) and apart from some tummy gurgles and nausea im ok...

im hoping this will level out my hormones abit...and help with some weight loss!

hugs xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi me again not sure how to feel, i did a cheapie internet test on sun neg   , now i have been feeling really tired and sick i have had really bad heatburn and wind burping alot but i am sure all these symptoms are too early to be pg ones. (.)(.) dont hurt though. i do feel better when i eat but not for long. Maybe i am just hopping as we used the preseed this cycle, sorry if tmi but i noticed that when we used the preseed dh sp didnt come out when we dont it leaks out straight away so we are hopping that this will help the swimmers stay where they need to be   .


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hun sorry for your bfn... it is a bit too early for you to test though hun (yes i know pot,kettle, black!) dont give up hope just yet    

hi to all you 2ww-ers emsy,sm,wouldbegreat,slycett.


amanda


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

where is everybody?? 

im determined to be a bit more sane this 2ww! no more cautions from the  

how is everyone else getting on?


Amanda x


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi missb how is everything after 28 2ww i feel i am going insaine  ,  when are  you due to test cant believe mine is friday 13th exactly 1 month before my 40th birthday, how great would it be to get a bfp.x.x.


----------



## Rolo (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Girls,

  I too am on 2WW and am starting to get anxious. I had transfer 5 days ago and don't have a pain or an ache. I sometimes get slight stomach pains but nothing that would even bother you.

Is there anyone out there who has been through this (successfully) and did not have any symptoms.  I would love to hear from you
Thanks for listening
Rolo


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi joscrivs! aww hun friday the 13th! it's not a bad thing... i have it all crossed for you     
my test date isnt untill the 22nd... that seems like ages away! im not that hopeful this mth.. last mth we had bms at all of the right times and got bfn... now dp seems to not be that interested in it all... im not sure if he realises that we have to have sex to have a baby!!!! 

hi rolo.. sorry i cant help sweets... just wanted to give a   have you tried the 2ww with tx? maybe someone there is in the same boat... let us know how you get on though.


A x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Rolo ~ try this thread hun....

*FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=174136.270

Lots of luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well after thinking sex was off the cards for a few days due to dp slipping on black ice and bruising his ribs he surprised me at bedtime and woooooow! it was hot lol  

Question:  Do any of you find that your dp's   wants to come out after sex?  somettimes its fine but others it just seems to want to run out lol  Plus i find i need the loo shortly after and u are meant to stay put for awhile after.... Oh the joys of baby making!!!

Also do any of you feel more aroused certain times of the month...i wondered if this was a sign of ovulation too?  Apparently men are meant to be more drawn to you at this time so ive read!

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

joscrivs... hun after reading your post yesterday i worked out that ive had 28 2ww too!!! omg... it must be our turn soon!

sm im soooo jealous...  dp is definately feeling the pressure and so bms of just s is a bit lacking!!!!   



hope you guys are all ok


Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Sorry not posted for a while   Well my af this month was only 20 days   Saying that last months was 42, so perhaps there was a little hormone imbalance oing on somerwhere in there    Only managed to get a high on cbdfm last month so obviously did not ovulate.  AF came on monday so should be gone by tomoz luckily, we are going to london for valentines weekend     so hopefully can start the bonkathon off then.

Tracey - defo sometimes on the swimmers hun, should a pillow under ur bum for half an hour see if that works 

Amanda and jo good luck on the 2ww hunnies, bout time we have a bfp on here i think the last was smarks and shes over halfway through now  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alfrediah (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum but have just been reading through some of your posts.  I too am on the dreaded 2WW.  My test day is tomorrow, fri 13th. This morning I tested after I swore I wouldn't and it was A BFN.  Will test again tomorrow but don't hold out much hope.  My ET was a 2 day transfer of a 4 and a 5 cell embryo - hoping test was wrong or too early


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi alfredia as one of the worst offenders known to the peestick police si can say this (ha ha) step away from the peesticks!! 
like rolo you might get more joy from the 2ww with tx section as we are all au naturale ladies on here.. having said that you are welcome to post wherever you like and it's good to have some new ladies to chat with!

hi kate.. whats going on with your naughty af  at least you can have a nice romantic valentines weekend. im going to an anti-valentines fancy dress party.. cowboys and indians! cant wait... bless him col has no idea about romance AT ALL! i agree we sooo deserve a bfp on here.. it's been a while... next mth i will have been on here for 2 years... ive seen some much awaited bfp's but im sure im in the wrong bfp queue.. i havent had a hint of one.. and just wondering if it will ever happen!

ah well ladies.. we keep on plodding! by the way are any of you on ********? please pm me if you'd like to be added by me  


amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

right ive blown us some bubbles... we are all on 7's now... ok i need to go back to work dont i


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

amanda ~ ditto with the being on here for some time lol  i will have to check but i think its been a yr atleast!!  I shall be pm-ing u as im on **!

Kate  hope u have a great weekend hun.

Well ive been baking again girls and no i dont mean in "my oven" although i wished!!    i made chocolate butterfly cakes with chocolate butter cream.  i also made the traditional ones and made a chocolate chip cake loaf and a victoria sponge for dps parents!

Then i took all the dogs out to the tennis courts with dp and we had great fun!!!  Then a bubbley bath and im all snug in my rather fluffy pink dressing gown  

hugs xxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey all, super quick post from me to say Hi, I'm still here lol  
We're off to Vegas in 2 sleeps and I'm so excited!!! 
I'm due AF over the weekend which is terrible timing but here's hoping she doesn't turn up as I'm feeling rough with a bad head, super sore boobs and nipping to the loo ALL the time. Fingers crossed. 

SM - YES to the extra arousal at ov time. DP says that I "smell different"too, not in a bad way lol, but just like I'm on heat.   I'm more aware of my sensuality as well I guess. All good stuff! 

Fingers crossed for all of us due at the weekend!!!  

Much love to everyone. xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

EmsyG said:


> Hey all, super quick post from me to say Hi, I'm still here lol
> We're off to Vegas in 2 sleeps and I'm so excited!!!
> I'm due AF over the weekend which is terrible timing but here's hoping she doesn't turn up as I'm feeling rough with a bad head, super sore boobs and nipping to the loo ALL the time. Fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


oooo emsy lets hope its a  in vegas!  !!!!! thanks for the tips on ovulation time.... lets hope! im only on day 4 of metformin and tonight i feel like af is coming as i have dull aches and abit moody lol yet i have tingles down below telling me to get  

xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls af turned up today bang on time again so looks like i am going for the hsg monday week lets hope it shows all clear or it will be over for us , good luck to everyone testing.x.x.x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww jo   sorry that the witch turned up... hope your hsg goes well on the 23rd.. we will get there hun xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well i think i may be ovulating naturaly this month as since the 11 day of my cycle i have had dull aches around my pelvis and left ovary..ive also had those headaches again and been a touch moody/tearful like af...plus ive been abit more aroused...

This would be fab if this is the case and im tempted to ask gp for a day 21 bt..what do you think girls Plus me and dp have been able to have sex every other day from the 11th cd.

Im feeling rather excited about tonight...looking forward to feeling all glam and sexy for our valentines meal. 
I had my hair done yesterday...it had got abit wild and very long since moving and well she did a very modern layered cut and its looking fab so ive been told but im still trying to get to alot of less hair!!

dp really did spoil me...i got a dozen red roses...some guylian choc shells and unbelievabley a samsung g600!!! ive been wanting that phone for awhile and i was soooo chuffed!

how have all ur valentine days gone??

Jo sorry to hear about af but atleast u can get hsg done and   that all is alright xx

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely valentines weekend.  We went to london, posh hotel   and saw "we will rock you" at the dominion or dalamation as my dh called it  

CD8 for me now, still a low on the cbdfm so hopefully we might be on a proper cycle this month


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

slycett said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a lovely valentines weekend. We went to london, posh hotel  and saw "we will rock you" at the dominion or dalamation as my dh called it
> 
> CD8 for me now, still a low on the cbdfm so hopefully we might be on a proper cycle this month


hey hun, sounds wonderful!!! can i ask what cbdfm is??

As for the weekend, it was lovely...the meal was fantastic! couldnt manage bms on sat evening though but made up for it on sunday!!

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi tracey, ditto on the bms satday nite hun, we were too sozzled  

cbdfm - clearblue digital fertitlity monitor petal, started it last month after a 42 days cycle.  Started testing from day 6 and had a high fertility from day 7 through to day 20 when af arrived     Think there may a been a slight hormone imbalance there.   Hopefully this month i might even ovulate down the tube thats not blocked otherwise next month its ivf no 3, and im quite a poor responder to the drugs as well so i gotta keep ttc au nat


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww ladies sounds like you both had a lovely valentines   we went to an anti-valentines party and got v sozzled.. it was fancy dress.. cowboys & indians and so col went as a cow... i had fun walking home with a drunk 6ft cow!!! 

fingers and toes crossed for all the 2ww ladies.. we are well over due some bfps'!!!!    

amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oooo fancy kate!!  i dont think anything like that would work as im unbalanced...hormonally...he he  

Oh girls im stressed, got to meet up with ex dh tomorrow morning really early and we have to go to the courts again about divorce and he is being really unreasonable and im pretty worried which isnt helping my hopful fertile time!  Im also over tired and need a break!  im trying to remain strong but im melting inside.

He isnt very nice girls and frankly i dont want him to know where i live now so i have to get a taxi into the nearest town  which isnt far but just all in all more hassle than he is worth!

sorry to ramble on but as u can tell im feeling pretty low about it all.

hope u are all ok... xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey - hope everything goes ok in court today hunny    

As for the cbdfm dont know whether it'll work for me either, but im getting that desperate i'd stand on me head naked in the garden if i thought it'd give us a chance   

Amanda - ur anti valentines party sounds a riot


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh kate court was a waste of time!!!    We were told we needed to re-swear in on part of the form but when we got there the papers were still with the judge and this was from last time...she had mixed up!  i was so annoyed!!!  Just hope this is it now and we will get it sorted asap!!  i really want my wedding on 29th august!! lol

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw sm im so sorry...   that all gets sorted soon.. and that you can have that lovely wedding you've got your heart set on!   

hi kate how are you doing? the party was a riot and it was nice for just the 2 of us to get out!

part way thru the 2ww and slightly more sane this time!  (only slightly mind you!)


Hope all the 2wwers are ok.


Amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks amanda


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Tracey - what!!!! what are they playing at hunny   Have they got no idea what they are doing?       hunny hope they get it sorted soon for you and dp   

Amanda - glad ur feeling slightly saner  

Im having a bit of a wobble about cycling again, very worried about not responding to the drugs like last time    unsure what to do at the mo, not even bothered to get the drugs to yet and supposed to be starting next month


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Morning girls hows it going. we could really do with some bfp on here couldnt we, anyway as for me af have stopped and i am going for my hsg on monday and i have a really bad feeling that they are going to say that my tubes are blocked and if that happens that me and dh will never have any chidren together, i am trying to get my head around it just incase. I am so scared not sure if i want to know. I have heard that sometimes when the tubes have the dye put in they clear and ladies get pg so here hopeing that happens. Anyway good luck to everyone testing soon.x.x.x.x.x.x.x..x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Ii am wondering if im naturally ovulating?? if i wasnt so early in my cycle i would have thought af was coming due to the mood swings and aches...back and pelvis and a slight burning feeling around the ovary area.

Im also more aroused and wet below...   

Ive also had some dull headaches..nothing bad but enough to be annoying.


Anyone else had this??  Just would feel better having some feedback on this....dp and i have ttc since and including 11cd - today! just incase. (every other day).

Im alittle worried too as my new job is some heavy work.

Oh and my dream last night was a good un!  I dreamt that i had a row of hpt's... the first one was an old one which wasnt positive when i did it but showed bfp now but was faint..the second one was bfp but bold, the third was faint again and the final one which i had just done in my dream was a bold BFP.

  

xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww jo.. fingers and toes crossed for you for monday. ive heard the same about hsg and lap n dye so im hoping that this will work for you.      


awww kate.. dont give up hope love.. every cycle is different so do judge based on your last one.. be positive and give it your best shot... you're totally allowed to have a wobble and we are all here to see you thru those.

i sooo agree with jo we need some bfp's and soon!! as for me the 2ww is nearly over and ive had some spotting so i reckon the witch will be here in a couple of days time.. ah well...

Amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

well ladies she found me even earlier than expected!

Ah well.. i really do need to try but not try if that makes sense!


Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Missy -  ahhh sorry hunny she is a right beaaatch isnt she   

Tracey - i've never had any ot those symtpoms petal, but i think everyone is different   

Jo - good luck for ur hsg on monday, ireally hope those tubes are clear for you, and yes i have heard of that happening too   

We have put tx back now till may   DH is starting a burger van busines sup and is due to start 2nd march, this wouldnt be a problem if we were having treatment in brum but we are doing tx in london this last time.  We cant really afford for dh to take days off so soon into opening as he needs to get established and he wont let me go to london on my own.   So we have put it off till may and will ttc au nat till then.

Am on cd11 and still got a low on cbdfm?  Anyone know if this is normal? 

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww kate so sorry that your tx is going to be delayed    we just always seem to be up against obstacles!   im not far from london so if i can help in anyway let me know.


amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Ditto amanda...kate if theres anything we can do...let us know!! x

Well i didnt have a very good day girls, phoned gp at 8:40am to arrange blood test today and my gp finally called me back at 5:40pm!!!!!     and then he gave me this big speech on how there was no point in having one done....and how my con had writtened to him saying i just needed to loose weight and take my met!    I know she didnt say that and he was just being so nasty!

Anyway i got an app booked for blood test on monday with the nurse which will be day 23 but its something!  I have to be honest and say i have been very upset by this lack of positivity...how are we meant to believe in our selves and our bodies if this is the response we get from our gp!

ive also over done it at work again and been feeling very achey...especially my lower back and right hip.  Had some tummy cramps and upset.

just feeling rather poo!

sorry for my negative post...i shall give myself a kick up the bum for tomorrow! xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww sm im so sorry that your gp was so nasty and negative   ignore him and keep doing what your doing. my friend was put on met and is now expecting her 2nd baby since me and dp have been trying!!! so it can happen    

im puzzled as it seems that i may have ov'd straight after af... in which case we have been missing ov some mths completley! doh!

hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!

have a lovely week-end.


Amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi missyb,  i did take awhile to sort myself out after that call...it really knocked me.  However today dp and i did manage to bms!!! woohoooo  

Also before we did i asked dp to check my cervix...it was soft, nearer and open!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Well in my fertility book thats says it shows ovulation!!  oh girls   for us that this is actually happening for us please as im on cloud nine and well im telling dp that im pupo now!    Well it got me a mini creme egg....well two actually cos i said thomas wanted one  ( thats our name for a baby boy!)     

Does anyone know when ur cervix is likely to shut again and does this happen if u are pregnant or normally after ovulation

Should we continue to have sex for the next few days?? ive noticed my libdo lessening now....which is weird as im showing ovulation.. mayb thats what happens i get all these symptoms while im coming up to o'ing and then when i actually O' i loose them lol cos even the headaches have gone.    Its bloody annoying as i meant to be having sex and i just not in the mood!    

Apart from all this going on lol  i had my parents over for lunch then went out for a chinese meal with dp's family...it was great fun!!

Hope everyone else had a good saturday xxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls well it is all over for me and dh   , after a reversal 2 years ago which they said went really  well   then a failed icsi   i have just had my hsg where they told me sorry but both tubes are blocked   so thats that. Nothing more to say we dont have the funds    to pay again already spent £7000 and in the current climet there is no chance   , also i am 40 on the 13th march   and time is slipping away. I want to say thank you for all your support and good luck to everyone ttc i hope you all get your bfp soon thanks jo..x.x.x.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

oh hun im so sorry to hear that and i hope you and dh are ok..


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

joscrivs said:


> Hi girls well it is all over for me and dh  , after a reversal 2 years ago which they said went really well  then a failed icsi  i have just had my hsg where they told me sorry but both tubes are blocked  so thats that. Nothing more to say we dont have the funds  to pay again already spent £7000 and in the current climet there is no chance  , also i am 40 on the 13th march  and time is slipping away. I want to say thank you for all your support and good luck to everyone ttc i hope you all get your bfp soon thanks jo..x.x.x.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I am so sorry Jo. Sending you lots of love.

Bellini xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jo hunny im so hunny


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Hope everyone is ok?

Well im managing to take 2 metformin now a day...second day of this, day 14 on metformin in total!!

Today is cd 25, it feels like my tum is tighter...could be over-doing it i guess at work as there has been a lot of gardening etc.  that might explain the pulling feelng too.  feel abit icky but have just increased to two mets and that would proberly explain the metallic taste.

Feel abit pre af.....achey in lower back and sides....and just abit emotional but thats hardly suprising with all whats been going on lol

the only werid thing and proberely will be muscular but my tum is tender..and just feels like its all tightly rolled up...!

anyhoo thats me lol achey and pulled  

xxxxx


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi me again, well i had a suprise yesterday  , after my news about my blocked tubes    i emailed my surgeon and said about the reversal he did and how he said it was realy succesfull, and the fact we had icsi too so have spent 7000   , and i ask if there was anything he could do , and oh my god    he has emailed me back and said he will unblock the tubes on the nhs   and has asked me if my doctor can refer me to him in kent for icsi on the nhs so there still may be a glimmer of hope for us still    . I am not holding my hopes up for the icsi but at least he will unblock the tubes so thats something.x.x.x.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Jo that's fantastic news!!!! What a lovely consultant. I hope it all works out for you this time lovely.     

SM, sounds like you're overdoing it a little!  

Can't remember if I posted or not but DP asked me to marry him while we were in Vegas so I now have a beautiful sparkly engagement ring on my finger   So, so happy.   

Hope everyone else is doing ok. xxx


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

EmsyG said:


> Oh Jo that's fantastic news!!!! What a lovely consultant. I hope it all works out for you this time lovely.
> 
> SM, sounds like you're overdoing it a little!
> 
> ...


Ohhh congratulations on your engagement - that's very exciting news!

I got engaged on a trip to Vegas and LA too. Vegas is the best place ever.

Bellini xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jo - wowwwww hunny thats such great news   

Emsy - congrats hunny, u will have to post a pic of ur huge sparkler   

Bellini - hi hunny u ok?

Amanda - hiya hun how u doing?

Well its cd18 for me and after 3high days on monitor i now have a peak       Im so shocked last month was high from day 7-20 and then af arrived so def no ovulation then.  I have booked 2moz off and intend to get my wicked way with dh tonight and 2moz morning and again 2moz nite whether he wants it or not, and just hope and    that if i do release an eggie it's coming down the tube that aint blocked


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

congratualtions emsy!!! I hope u have posted a piccy on here!! lol  

Hi jo, thats wonderful news...    

Wow lots of great news on here at mo!!

Just thought id pop in and say hi,  xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi tracey how u doing?  Sorry sweetie didnt mean to miss u off earlier    How are all the aches and pains have they settled down now?


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi kate,  well they are still there... wrote in my 2ww diary today as i have so much going on in my head its a funny time.  Feel better after telling df how i was feeling...he is just fab!  
Got my day 21 test tomorrow...just incase it shows something good lol but by the time i will get the results i will test anyhoo... if no bfp i would just like a good blood test result    

The thing we say here is that this has got to be all positive that things are starting to work in body,...it may not be our time just yet but we must be getting closer and closer.  Df is so supportive and like ive said b4 i am so much better with him.  He is even coming with me tomorrow!! 

Oh and other good news is my divorce has been put on the urgent pile!!!! FINALLY so should be told in a week if i can be declared nisi...then its just 6wks from then we can get the absolute...which means im divorced!  this should be may time so plenty of time ahead of my wedding date lol  phew!!!

thanks for asking hun, have a read of my diary...pm me anytime xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Helloooooooooo is there anybody there?    

Where has everyone gone!!!!  

Tracey - hope that judge pulls his finger out, is ur hen night organised yet hunny?  Gotta say mine was crap we went to beir keller in brum god what a sh1thole that was   

Bellini, emsy, amanda joscrivs heluerto and everyone else.....COME BACK IM LONELY   

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi kate... 

im ok hun,  needing the wee more often and been abit tooooo busy lately so looking forward to my day off tomorrow...but as i only found out about it tonight i havent anything planned  

Still jottering everything down in my diary lol  I had an interesting chat with my mum the other ngight and she told me she felt different from conception.... so i guess im trying to keep   and   that this could be our month.

TMI alert.... I just feel wet down there all the time..not the most pleasent experence!!  Plus my back is killing and boobs have blown up large    All this could well be af....so cant jump the boat just yet but my df is getting excited bless.

Should have blood back about thurs but am suppose to be testing at weekend so may just test instead.... dont know.

im so nervous if i am preggy though...or im crapping myself that my blood wont show a good enough level ... oh i hate the waiting and not knowing!

So hows everyone else?  please come on here and tell me how u are, so i dont feel the only one going insane!!! LOL


xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Tracey im going insane with you hunny    How are you feeling?  Any news on af yet or is the beatch staying away?     and     for you a bfp would be so great!!!  

Amanda - emsy - bellini - joscrivs - GET YOUR BUTTS BACK HERE GIRLS - this thread is fast turning into the the tracey and kate show!!!    

CD23 for me, as i ov'd on 18/19 does that mean af should arrive cd32/33 or will it still be cd28? Im a bit confused to be honest, tho thats nothing new for me  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lmao   my buns are back! kate you're as nutty as a fruit-cake! im sorry ive been AWOL ive been so busy and trying not to get obsessed... im just soooo close to calling it a day... im no nearer to that bfp than i was 2 1/2 years ago!


joscrivs.. aw hun sounds like you've had an emotional roller-coster.. sooo glad though that you have another chance sweets xx

hi sm.. so glad that your divorce is all going thru ok.. about bloomin time! fingers crossed for you!

as for me i think im on my 2 ww i have no idea what cd im on im just plodding on... im soooo hoping that one of us gets a bfp and soon!!!


Amanda x


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning girls!   

I've been trying to not get too stressed out about it all again. I've had 6 people I know all announce their pregnancies in the last fortnight, and 1 of them is having twins - she only found this out at the termination appointment and has now decided to keep them as "twins are special". ALL babies are special. I've been struck down with a bit of jealousy and rage at the unfairness of it all. Then one of my good friends had her baby on the 3rd as well so I've just been having a bit of a pity party! 

We've decided though to go back to the doctors and ask them what else they can do for us. I don't feel like the consultant at Addenbrookes was very good, there were other tests that could have been run that he didn't do (lap and dye, compatability tests for df and I ). So I'm going to ask if we can be referred somewhere else that specialises in fertility. We're not all that far from Bourne Hall so I'm going to beg the doctors and see what they suggest. I have to take back some control as I've been feeling so out of control and being a bit of a control freak this spells disaster for me! 

SM, fingers crossed the divorce goes through ok this time without any more delays! Fingers crossed for you this month too hun   

Kate - If you ov late hun then AF will be late too. Your luteal phase is normally 14 days, the longest it can ever be is 16 days as the corpus luteum doesn't provide enough progesterone to keep AF away for any longer. So your cycle will be about 33/35 days. Glad the monitor's worked properly this month though!  

Hey Amanda   Fingers crossed for you chicken. You still on the clomid? 

It's a lovely day again today, am going to get out in the garden and do a bit of pottering about I think   xxx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey girls

Can i join your thread please?

I have had a 3 day grade 3  6 cell embie put back today.

I was soo excited yesterday as it was a grade 2 but although it divided fromk 4 to 6 the embryolgiest said that it didnt look as pretty today ( nice way of putting it)

I am obviously beside myself with worry which isnt helping my natural happy calmer. I am still suffering from EC pains (mon 2nd) i have never had this much pain in my life before so it is a very emotion time for me. 

Can you let me know if you have any ideas on food that help with the implantation etc? obviously if there was a miricle food to take we would all be throwing it down our necks   but do want to try n help as much as i can.

Thanks for listening 

ANDREA


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah bless,

We have 2 lovely tx girls joined us.  Good luck ladies, hope u both get bfps, big      to you both.

Emsy af pains started today so dont thin it'll be that long.  How's the wedding plans coming along hun?  Good luck with referral   

Hi tracey how u now?   

Amanda - i thought i had been abandoned and left on my little lonesome     

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

HELLO MY LOVELYS here are a few photos of my boy and especially for you kate as he is wearing one of the outfits you sent   Did you get my pm? Thanks so much again is was so kind of you 

hello to amanda, emsy, sm, and everyone else  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Rachel, he's gorgeous, you must be thrilled   

Hi to everyone else, sorry I haven't been on much, am like a hedgehog in hibernation at the moment.  Had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything was perfect, my little one was leaping around like crazy, still can't quite believe it has finally happened!!

Foxy x


----------



## JoJo79 (May 13, 2008)

Hi Girls, 

foxy so pleased for you was thinking of you all day yesterday, just knew your little one would be jumping for joy.

hope all you other girlies are ok, i've been pretty fed up this week but i'm trying to snap out of it now as its really getting me down, think a bfp is very ulikely for me this month DH was not very inclined and we only managed bd'ing once this month. 

anyway as its nice i'm off out for the day i really hope that you all have a wonderful day as well

lots of love 

jo xxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Oh rachel, he's gorgeous hunny    What a little sweetie, bugger yes i got ur pm meant to reply   sorry i forgot, dh started burger van business so been helping him last few weeks and not had much time to post.    

Foxy - glad it all went well hunny keep it touch a bit more tho eh   

Mini - we only mananged bd twice so im in same boat as you!  

hi everyone, amanda, tracey, bellini hope ur all ok?   

Af due tomoz if 28 day cycle but didnt ov till cd18 so no idea wgen it'll turn up.  Got af pains tho 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## HippyChick09 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just a newbie sneaking in...

I want to send huge congrats and happy hugs to all those that have got positives. 

I also send my very best wishes and hugs to those that sadly got negatives  

I am also sending MAJOR good luck vibes to those testing today and those who have yet to test     


My cycles are a little crazy and we have the added limitation of hubby being away a lot! Urgh!

He has been home on R &R and its timed beautifully with ovulation if my cycle behaves this month...my AF is due around the 20th of this month, but all the calculators say I can test on the 18th / 19th of this month. My cycles go from 29 to 32 days... so who knows... 

He goes back to Iraq tomorrow and I am trying to stay positive that if it has not worked this month, I have 2 months to get even more healthy, prepare and study my cycle more before he gets home as then we have a year of him not having to go away for months at a time!!   

I have major AF pains though  They are that bad I keep checking to see if I have come on... so I am not feeling very positive...but we will see I guess.


Hugs and good luck to everyone here!! xxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just a quick message to u all that i have finally been excepted my divorce and am now awaiting our decree nisci annoucement so i can begin my 6 week count down to being DIVORCED!!!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS TRACEY!!!!!

Day 31 for me girls   Ov'd on day 19 so only 2 days left of my 2ww.  Think af's on way tho    got af pains.......... the beatch.  Think we have decided against any more tx at least for the time being, we just want to have a bit of fun and enjoy life  

Hope everyone is ok, bellini, amanda, heluerto, foxy, hippychick and everyone         to you all.

Love Kate
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Fab news Tracey!     

Hope everyone else is ok?

Rachel, he's beautiful  

I'm very very sad today. Realised this morning that the little bean I lost last year would have been due round about now. 
Also went to the doctors to see if there's anything else they can do to help me, and there's not. Anything else we want to have done will have to be done privately. As we can't really afford it at the moment, it's a really hard position to be in. Have spent most of the morning varying between feeling angry, sobbing my heart out and feeling hopeless about it all.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Emsy - oh hunny i know how u feel      Money is a problem for us too, we could just about afford a cycle with my eggs but with only a 4% chance of live birth i do not feel it is worth the risk.  Cost is £7000 for donor eggs, we do not have that kind of money    We are ttc au nat again with the cbdfm and treating each month as a free ivf as apparantly even with only one working tube i still have the same chance of a bfp   Makes u think doesnt it?  

CD32 for me 2day af due today or tomoz and got those gripey niggly pains so dont think sh'es too far away. 

Hope everyone else is well, will be glad when fridays here  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Emsy


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Well cd34 for me defo 2 weeks after ov now could even be 2 weeks and 1 day  No sign of af yet had gripey pains but no headache which i usually get, and pains have gone. Whats going on i wonder, dare i hope??

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Kate

   that you get a positive hun 

Sarah x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

The f'in beatch turned up this morning


----------



## HippyChick09 (Mar 7, 2009)

I know you dont know me hun, but I am so sorry    

Sending you loads of love and hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awww kate.. she is such a beatch!! i hate her!!!   HUGE   for you. mine is due to put in an appearance today so i wont be far behind you...


i havent abandoned my 2ww ladies... i have been keeping an eye on you but im just trying so hard not to get too obsessed.. which as you know is sooooo hard.



love to all & welcome to the newbies!



Amanda xx


----------



## HippyChick09 (Mar 7, 2009)

Just as I suspected...I woke the early hours of the morning to AF spotting, the witch is now here with a vengeance!  Cry

So BFN for me!   

I feel a little in limbo as hubby is not home until the end of May, so going to kick my heels some, have a massive health drive for the next 8 weeks, study my cycle in minute detail and get ready to jump on him when he is home and see if we can pull it off before we have to go back to the Dr's.

I wish everyone here lots and lots of very best wishes, I will still lurk and maybe pipe up now and then, but for now bye bye and see you ( well I hope I don't see you for good reasons!!)  in June!!

Hugs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aw hippy chick im soooo sorry! af came for me on monday! shes a ***ch!!

Hope all you ladies are good. Although af is here i feel like my body is all over the place!


amanda xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

newbie here.  Add me to the list in the 2WW.....I am 5dpo and I am taking this month in stride.  No since getting so worked up over something we have no control over.  Still fun to track symptoms though.

Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG              

Hubbie and I are ttc baby number 1 after being together for 9 years.  Chemo treatments for him in 2007 told us the chances for conceiving would be very very slim.

I have been charting my cycles since 2006.  I am a solid 27-28 day cycler with very very little deviation.  I don't spot, ever!  I am 5 dpo today and I have spotting!!!!  Light pink like the lightest of light flow days.  Is this what I think it is  (implantaion bleeding) Again, I never spot!  Light cramping very low today and AF isn't due for 9 days!

Wish me lots of luck ladies!  I am having a fit, don't know if I should laugh or cry.  I beeming and tearing up at the same time!!!!


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

awwww vv fab to have a 2ww-er from the US.. i'm really hoping after all you have been thru that a bfp is on it's way for you. try not to let it drive you too crazy  .

    to all those on their 2ww... lets hope we get some bfp's soon. as for me the 2ww starts next week-end.. not holding my breath.. have just found out that my local hosp is having a reduced fertility clinic and that the bulk of the service is going to be at another hosp and my cons is going to be there every other week!! aaarrrrgh. i only wanted to make an appointment to see if there are any more tests we could have and what our next step is... and even that seems to be a mission. I also had a bit of a wobble the other day as i came across a histology report from my m/c years ago (which i didnt know it had been carried out... long story) it really threw me.. esp as it said that that there were no external or internal abnormalities with the fetus. it made me feel so  

anyway, thats all from me... hope you are all well and enjoy the week-end.


Amanda


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

hy All,

I am testing on the 31st March, had donor eggs at the GCRM in glasgow. Two embryos on board A1 grade and 6 frozen...not all great but may have enough for two more goes...so heres hoping.
Hope all is as hoped valiant...
good luck to everyone.........

Sandy


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

sorry posted on wrong board duhh


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hello Ladies, can I join your thread?

I'm back to ttc nat after a fail icsi attempt and I'm doing temps etc... Just marking the page this morning so that I can read through the posts later! 

My 2ww started sunday and my temp hasn't gone back down yet... thats a good sign isn't it? it normally plummets straight away! Okay so its only one day but hey! We take what we can huh!

Congrats to bums and babies and   to whose waiting

have a good day everyone 

K ~ x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Just popping in....hi girls....Where are u all?  

We are not ttc at mo but enjoying my new furbaby!    She is gourgous!!

We are getting all the wedding plans sorted and i now have my DN so not long now til i can get my DA and get on with more wedding plans.  Looking back i would never (and Im NOT PLANNING TO HAVE TO EVER AGAIN!!)  begin planning a wedding while awaiting for divorce papers lol  what was i thinking!!  But to be honest we were just so excited and thought that the wedding would take longer to plan than the divorce papers    Silly me!! lol

So we are busy with Emma (new furbaby) and wedding plans,  awaiting clomid for july app....Not too in a rush to begin before honeymoon so its refreshing to be in some control again.

Af is being a pain...i thought it had finished yesterday morning but afternoon had to run to loo as i was TMI ALERT, flooding! eeek!  Df was good though as he said atleast im getting rid of alot and therefore things are def improving. bless.

So whats been happening to everyone else  come on girls tell me all ur goss!!!    cos im a nosiy bit*h      

Hugs
Tracey xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi sm! it has gone a bit quiet on here though it's nice to see some newbies! glad that the wedding plans are coming on at a pace. what is your af up to   mine did the same this cycle.. 2 days on 2 days off 2 days thinking about whether to be on or off!!

hi kandyD... im sorry to hear about your failed attempts... welcome to the madhouse ha ha!! we will look after you!  

hi kate,emsy and anyone else ive missed!

not on the 2ww just yet but loitering to see what you guys are up to! im    for some bfp's for us all... it must be our turn soon!!!


Amanda xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Evening all!

phew, just finished reading to try and catch up a bit of back-ground on everyone! Its lovely to know that everyone is going through this together and no matter how horrific it gets there's always someone to laugh/cry with them   to all of us special ladies!

My temp staying up has made me more distracted than ever now, infact was feeling sorry for potential ds/dd that their bday would be at christmas today... lol talk about getting ahead of myself!  

have to drive to birmingham tomoro for crappy meeting (8hour round trip - plenty of time with my coocoo thoughts!) so its of to bed for me shortly! 

 to everyone  

k ~ x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi amanda, thankfully i think   af is coming to an end....but then again   lol

Hi KD, your wedding pic is lovely!  I really hoped i wouldnt be a fatter bride this time around but no hope lol  still i really should stop worrying about it and just enjoy the day as df loves me for who i am now not a skinny bean.  Why is there such a thing about loosing weight b4 weddinggs lol like we havent got enough to worry about already    sorry got abit carried away there!!  

Df has his spermy test tomorrow...god i hope its good news for him!!  im not worried in the ttc sense but just in a manhood way.  Dont know how long we wil have to wait for results...any clues?

hugs
xxxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Update, for anyone that wants to follow my path with me.

9 dpo BFN
11 dpo BFN

Sigh...AF is due on Saturday (14dpo).  i am still having mild AF type cramps, bbs still aren't sore, but getting hard in the deep tissue.  I've been dizzy/lightheaded, had nosebleeds and a massive headache.  Took a 2 hour nap yesterday afternoon!  All this waiting and the symptoms are not screaming at me.  Yet lack of typical pre AF has be baffled too.

Sigh....pray for us and I will for you.

VV


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks SM, you'll be beautiful! when your new hubby sees you for the first time on your wedding day and you see his face... awwwh... all the stress will drift away! aw... gone all soppy now! just enjoy the run up to your wedding!!  
Good luck for df's test afraid I can't remember how long it is for the test, are you getting it done private or nhs?

vv sorry its been bnfs so far... stay positive hun, its not over till its over! xx hope the witch stays away xx

as for me temp went back done yesterday (did take it a 5am tho!) but it was back up today so bonkers as ever... does anyone else rate that? do all your temps stay up or go back down after ov?

k ~ xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello there,

For those that remember me, sadly am still in the same boat.    Currently in the dreaded  

Sorry to see so many familair faces still here - *Specialmum*, missyb, slycett, smark & EmsyG   How are you guys doing?

I'm still TTC Naturally and still optimisitc of it happening...even at the ripe old age of 41!..........my PMA has been given a boost by a few 'unlikely to happen, but it still did', success stories

 to all you new ladies, (new to me anyway!).....KandyD, Victors Valiant, HippyChick09 

Sending us all some     

Take care,

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Tasmin, good to hear from u but sorry that u are stil on this board hun....well done for keeping positive though hun. oh and just to let u know smark is preggy!!  I think she is past 20wks now...so it can def happen.

Hugs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

DOH - thanks for pointing that out SM - should have looked harder!!  with the wedding plans!

*Smark* - Excellent news - huge congrats hon - another positive story I can add to the list and help continue my PMA!!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hello ladies. We are ttc no 2 so i feel bad for posting here as i'm soooooooooo lucky to already have DS.


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

BFN this morning , AF is due tomorrow.  AF cramps have been here for the past 2 weeks.  I swear the witch is tormenting me.  

How does everyone stay   through this whole process?  It keeps getting harder to focus when your life seems to revolve around something you have so little control over.

*SIGH*, today is going to be tough for me.

~VV~


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Awwwww, sorry to hear you got a BFN VV


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Tamsin

Thanks for the congrats  Sorryt o hear you are still ttc, but also pleased that you are positive and still going for it 

Thanks for letting Tamsin know specialmum 

Hi Amanda, Kate and Emsy 

I'm nearly 28 weeks now and doing well. Just remember I am proof that it can be done (natural)
and I'm 40 
Hugs to you all and hoping for some BFP very soon  

Sarahxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

evening ladies!!

hi tamsin! i'm still here and hope that your PMA rubs off on me! can you believe i have been on here for 2 years and not even a whiff of a bfp   having said that the   is that i have 'met' and met in real life some fab ff'ers and so it has been worth it just for that. i hope that you get that much deserved bfp soon  


hi vv... im so sorry about your bfn... it is so hard to stay   when all you want to do is   i get alot of strength from the girls on here who know what im going thru... usually when im   there is always someone on here to pick me up and vice versa


hi mel... dont apologise for posting on here... i have 2 dd's from my first marriage but my dp has no children and so this is painful for both of us... but he'd never post on a site... it's all relative what we are individually going thru. also the secondary thread is good for people who have already got children.  


hi sm... how are you doing my lovely?   hope all good with you.

OMG smark... 28 weeks already! you do give me hope which is good as mine is fading fast!


hi kate, kandyd and anyone else ive missed xx

Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies  

CD14 for me, had a high on cbdfm for last 3 days so should peak 2moz, bonkathon has started every other day as per instructions from the program the great sperm race the other night.  Did anyone else see it, hilarious  

Hi amanda, no whiff of a bfp fo me yet either hunn, we live in hope tho eh?  

Hi tracey, smark, emsy, tamsin and all our newbies  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Kate i did watch the great sperm race!! omg im amazed that ANYONE actually gets pregnant! it makes tom cruises mission impossible look like play-school! i did find it fasinating but fell asleep about 10 mins from the end!! how are you diddling? the bonkathon started yesterday for us but col now has a stinking cold!   someone is outto get me!! i have got some really weird symptoms but im not sure if they are to do with ov or if something is wrong with me!


Amanda xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

where is everyone hididng lol what a grotty week-end weather wise... i couldnt get warm yesterday for love nor money! me and dp went to see alexander o'neal in concert yesterday... takes me back to my teens!!! it was fab and so nice to go out as a couple!

hope you are all ok and that the 2ww isnt driving those who are on it  


Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Amanda im here hunny, not on the 2ww yet though, still waiting to get a sodding peak on the cbdfm, been a high for 5 days now, so hoping to get a peak 2moz


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*missyb* - I caught up with that Great Sperm Race at the weekend - as you say it's a miracle even the most fertile ever get PG isn't it! Hope the bonkathon is going OK? Just drug DH up to the eye balls with cold meds!!  Glad you enjoyed the concert - seems to be a real 80s revival at the mo doesn't there!

*slycett* - Hope you get that peak real soon - just keep on with the 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Well 6th day in a row for me on the high, so dont look like im gonna ov this month.  Still had a bd yesterday tho gotta keep trying eh?


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Just wanted to pop back in and say         to you Slycett.

Keep that bonkathon going!!! 
xxxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

hi all!

just wanted to say that i haven't forgotten all you lovely ladies! hope you are all well...

(hugs to vv)

I WANNA PEE ON A STICK! although af not due to sunday so need to get a grip!  

love to all

kx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

kandyd step away from the pee sticks (pot kettle black i think!!)   im the pee stick queen!

ok girls confession is good for the soul... what is the most pee sticks anyone has used in a cycle... my sinful number is 8!!!

hi tamsin... yay to the 80's revival!!! im an 80's chick thru and thru!! dp is thru the worst of it i think... im giving him a night off!!   but tomorrow it's all systems go!!!!!!!!

hi kate... here's hoping your machine is on the blink and it's all systems go for you!!!!

as for me... early days on the 2ww so not as crazy as it gets!!!



Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda you terror   Im prob about the same hun, when af was 2 weeks late i was thinking of buying shares in first response  

Hi kandy, i will send the   after you my girl, so behave urself  

Lentil - im keeping my eye on you hunny, hope everyhting is going well      

Tamsin - hi sweetheart, im trying my best with the bms   will prob get af turn up first tho 

Hi to everyone else hope ur all enjoying a bonkathon. 

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

lol thanks Kate and Amanda! 

I've got cramps so I just wanna know its over with now!

I think maybe 2 is all for me amanda, even during treatment but slowly becoming a campaigner for daily testing... atlease then you don't have the shall I shan't I debate!   for this 2ww x

 Its a wonder we survive putting ourselves through this each month! We are all superstars for getting through it  

 Do we rate the branded pee sticks over the cheapy ones?? 

kx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi lovely ladies,
        do you mind if i join you? you seem like a lively lot, really need to have people to talk to who understand dh isnt brill at opening up surprise surprise (men)   thats why us women gotta stick together! i have been reading through your posts for a few days but just plucked up the courage   my heart goes out to each and everyone of you and i truely hope and   your dreams will be fufilled with wonderful bundles of joy   . really looking forward to some girly chats and getting to know you all better. After 2.5 years ttc we have an appointment 7th april so scared   dont know what to expect but im glad things are moving forward now been so stressed lately just about as much as  can take  . had accupunture today been doing it for a few weeks as im convinced thats what helped me concive dd2, me and dh taking his and hers prenatel suplements, were also both on fertility diets of no coffee, tea, chocolate, processed foods and alcahol and were only eating organic, im drinking grapefruit juice before ovulation and pinapple juice after ovulation and brazil nuts, not really enjoying the food limits but im esperate and will do anything! i also just brought a ovulation monitor and am currently waiting for af to turn up so i can start using it. af is currently 2 days late but bfp? so stressing!!  lots of    to all 
    crystal


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies

Hi cc.. welcome to the theread! the girls on here are fab... my dp is the same and it's hard going to get him to open up.. we havent changed our diet as i think both of us would be lousy!! good luck    for next week.. you have been trying about the same time as us they will probably send you for investigations and take it from there.

hi kandyd... 2 hun you are sooooo gud and i feel   and slightly   ha ha! with regards to the hpt i think that they are much of a muchness.. as long as you dont get one that detects too low a level of hcg as you can get false positives i think...  how is the peestick crazy going

hi kate! you never fail to make me   we could both get shares in first response! how is the bonkathon going?? i need to leap on dp 2nite... shhhhh dont tell him!

well ladies im soooo pooped but other than that 2ww craziness hasnt kicked in yet!


hope you are all well.


Amanda x


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

missy 
thanks or the reply and for making me feel welcome , oh and yay my first bubbles!!!!! thanks! how do you send them? seen you have been blessed with 2 dds how old r they? xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Aargghh! How am I going to wait till Friday to test?....no pre-AF and no pre-PG signs to speak of..going  
Tamsin
xx
p.s. Welcome to the mad house CC!


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi tamsin, dont do it!!!!  i had a bfn day before af was due got myself in a right state then did a test 4 days later only to get a bfp with my dd 4 years ago, that couple of days can make all the differance you could get yourself in a state for nothing, its hard but stay strong no pre af signs is a good thing just keep positive       for you x

bfn for me today   but still no af 4 days late now!!! stressing   was naughty and had a coffee today too was craving a ciggy too but no its been a year i will not give in plus i would be in big trouble with hubby if i did  . what is with all the baby bumps everywhere at te moment cant help but feel a little jelousy then i feel really bad for feeling that way


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

evening all!!

hi cc! welcome! you've stopped me testing early tomoro... for now! lol stay strong hunnie, your doing well with your health kick! blew you some bubbles, got to stay on a seven... its kinda an unofficial lucky charm!

come on tamsin... you can do it! i've got to wait until sunday... lets stick together, I wont if you don't!

Have fun last night Amanda!   lol   .... ooh! i've made myself blush!

Hi Kate and everyone else!

ps i'm still crazy... really really needed a wee when I woke up this morning but stood dancing about in the bathroom almost wetting myself for about 5 mins doing the shall I.. sharn't I!!!

Decided I need a hobby to distract myself... any tips ladies?

xx k xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL Kandy D and CC - thanks for trying to keep me sane girls!  I do actually have a very valid reason for testing - as if I do get a +ive HPT tomorrow, then I need to immedialtely start taking 150mg aspirin and 40mg Clexane (Heparin) - this I would need to get via an emergency appt with my GP!!  So unless I get any strong pre-AF signs, (signs that I am all too familair with!!), I will be testing tomorrow!! 

CC - sorry to hear it ws a BFN  - in all honesty my head says that is what I'll get tomorrow too   I mean why would I get a +ive now after 5.5 years since my last PG!

KandyD -now it's my turn.....resist, resist, resist!!!! As for hobbies - well I'm due to start belly dancing classes next week!!  (And boy do I have the belly for it!)

Tamsin
xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

lol, that sounds like fun tamsin! Good luck for the morning hunnie, i'll be thinking of you xx

given up thinking about testing now, got af pains so wasting my energy worrying about it! ho hum x 

love to all

k xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

thinking of you today tamsin    hope you get your bfp!!
ohh lala belly dancing sounds fantastic do you get to wear one of those sexy outfits too?  
kandy when are u due to test? af pains can come even with a bfp so dont worry to much!
still no af for me confused now? im normally one or two days late but its 6 days now! ahhhh   want it to come so can get ready for next ovulation!! 
hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

NO NEW FROM TAMSIN YET

oopps shouting sorry!

hi cc af due sunday, mine often stays away for days tho like you, i'm told its stress lol!!

xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

it's fab to have soooo much to catch up with!

hi cc did you work out how to send bubbles? on the left handside under a persons pic you can click there for the bubbles. you're welcome about the welcome hun   it's good to have you in the mad-house!! My dd's are going to be 12 & 13 this year. they are from my first marriage.

hi tamsin any news sweetie     for you xx how did the bellydancing going... i have enough belly for my and someone else to borrow!


hi kandyd... you make me laugh we had great fun the other night     hope that af stays away for you sunday  

as for me im just coming up to the 2nd half of the 2ww... ive decided to give myself something else to focus on by joining ww's (am officially the size of a baby elephant!) 


hope you guys are all well and have  a fab w.end


Amanda xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi ya,

Well am afraid I got impatient and tested Thursday eve - BFN   Didn't do one yesterday.  Today woke up, familiar cramps, blood..........game over....onto another month 

Amanda - very best of luck with WW - has always worked for me - when I've had the willpower (unlike now!!)

CC - Sorry  is mucking you about - hope she shows up soon

Kandy -  for tomorrow!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies 

Oh tamsin sorry hunny   

Kandy good luck for 2moz sweet  

Amanda - good luck with ww hun, i need to do something too, i've put on a stone and half since i got married llast july     cant shift it  

Hi to everyone else, no ov for me this month so just playing a waiting game on day 21 or is it 22   and still getting only a high on the cdbfm 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi I am newish to this site not sure where to be posting.Just need some advice

I'm on day 35 of a natural cycle, my cycles vary from day 30 - 35. (So could test today, but too scared)

On day 19 of this cycle I had a little bleed,was so frightened I posted on here (it's never ever happened before never bled when I shouldnt) was only spotting and a little red when I wiped but not like a period and only wore a liner.  Huh?

I haven't tested yet as am too scared, we have been trying to concive for 2 years now and I can't take any more bad news  Cry    don't really have too many stmptoms except, weeing all the time got up 4 times last night, yellow cm, and sometimes lots of saliva in mouth.

I had 2 iui cycles and 1 ivf last year and had a miscarrige after ivf at 8 weeks.  I am so worried as I have no one to discuss this with. I would really appreciate some advice.

Thanks
Nicky


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

how are we today? ive had a lovely day today   i did some of my uni work and then met my friend who i met off of here and lives locally for coffee. it's so nice to talk to someone who knows what youre going thru and you know what they are going thru too. 

hi tamsin... im so sorry that the beatch got you    our turn will come soon. ww worked for me too i just need to get my mind in slimming mode and get my  down to the gym (so i can eat more ha ha )

hi kate... maybe we should be belly buddies?? i need some inspiration! im soooo hoping that i have lost some weight before my weigh in next wed or i will die with embarrassment!! im so sorry that you havent ov'd this mth...it must be enough to drive you  

hi nicky noo..im so sorry that you are feeling so scared and feel that you have noone to discuss how you feel with.. so first of all sending a huge   your way. i have to admit that i'm the pee-stick queen and so im probably the worst person to give advice! i would test and put yourself out of your misery... however i know that if you do test and its a bfn that brings another kind of misery of it's own.. all i can say is that we are here for you either way.      


hope that you are all well.


Amanda xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Missy B

Thank you for your kind words I am trying to be strong and wait till Monday and see how 

x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

supposed to say how I feel, head not with it sorry  

Just so want a BFP    for everyone trying x


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi chicks,

tamsin- so sorry af came   please stay positive things happen when you least expect!    

kandyd- thinking of you today fingers crossed   how much easier would it be with regular periods!  

missyb- just worked it out thanks good luck with the ww!    

kate- hiya, sorry you didnt ovulate this month    for next month.

nicky noo-   good luck for tomorrow   please dont feel you have no one to talk to theres so many people on this site feeling the same we all need eachother. 

af came today finaly so started using my new fertility monitor they seem to have alot of positive feed back so fingers crossed it works
i went for my accupunture last week and she did the cupping thing on me that sucks on your skin and im left with huge circles in deep red all over my back   so couldnt go swimming this weekend imagine the kids screaming thinking i was some sort of monster


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

aww cc she is such a beatch!!! i hate her!!!! thank you sooo much for the wishes re ww... i need to make sure that i lose something this week otherwise i will be soooo  

hi nn...   for good news for you for monday..


it's been such a lovely week-end weather-wise i hope it stays like that for next weekend!

just over half way on the 2ww but feel like the beatch is coming for me. the good news is that me+dp have bought a furbaby which we are getting on thur... hes a gorgeous 6-week old kitten and im sooooo excited!


hope you are all well.


Amanda x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

CD23 for me and still no peak   got af pains now and pmt so hopefully the beatch will turn up soon


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for all the  
don't know why I imagined it would be any different!

giving up know tho... i'm too weak to do this anymore! 

tamsin ~ sorry hunnie   

amanda ~ tell us about the furbaby then!!! good luck wiv ww will powers a *****, don't let it make you miserable xx 

kate ~ sorry its been a tough month for you x hope she turn up soon 

nnoo ~ feel so much for you hun, my cycles are everywhere too from 32 to 45 days so never know when to test this month i left it two wks and tested.. i really do feel so much better for it, its tough but the stress of waiting can keep af away for the wrong reasons, can end up making you stir crazy! or maybe thats just me, dunno hunnie, but i'd be temped to test for your own sake!! you never know... don't put off the celebrations or the move into the next bonkathon!! my fingers are cross for you hun xx go for it xx we'll all be waiting to support you either way xx

cc ~ lol keep us posted on the monitor, i've only ever done it old school!

love to all

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kandy hunny so so sorry     Life is such a beatch sometimes, but sweetheart you are not weak none of us going through this are   Its just sometimes we need a little break from it all to remember life before fertility problems.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Kandy - so sorry it was a BFN


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Ladies, just wanted to say thank you to you all for making me so welcome, I don't feel quite alone now. Your kind words and advice is very encouraging.

I have decided that I will prob not test tomorrow as firstly don't have any tests at home so can't get tempted and I am at home (half term so not working) so won't get tempted to buy if I stay in.

Kandy thinking about what you said, that it could just be a long cycle even though it has never happened before, still going to try and wait a few days.

 for all of us who so badly want to be mummys x


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hey girlies!! hope everyone is well, remember everyday passed is a day closer to your dreams coming true,

missyb-she def is! hope the ww is going well keep us updated, i think of you everytime i see ww food in the stores   i love there soups yummy!!   ing witch isnt coming for you, ohh cute a little kitty whats its name?

slycett- hiya,   sorry you had no peak this month lets hope next month will be your month  

kandyd-   so sorry on your bfn please dont give up fight on!! will keep u posted how cbfm goes im excited to start testing!! lol @ old school!!  

tamsin- hows you honey? staying strong i hope  

nicky noo- they are a lovely bunch on here im new here to but feel so settled in already, keep my fingers crossed for you    

hope i havent missed anyone? sorry if i did.
my appointment tomorrow at hospital aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh been waiting for this what seams like forever! will post when i get out tell u all hop it went xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Just thought I'd give you an update, I couldn't stand it any longer and tested about half hour ago with c/b test it was negative  
Am feeling really low and fed up, haven't even told my hubby yet just having a cry to myself.  Doctor said I may have tested early and to test again in 3 days time, as it sometimes take longer to detect pregnancy in some women.  I have been reading lots of replies on here where BFN has turned into BFP, but am still feeling so down. I am still weeing alot (there's no pain on itching or anything so know it not an infection) I tend to get a sicky feeling late in the afternoon and a metally taste in my mouth, so what's going on?  

Hope you are all well and hope to chat soon

Nicky


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *nicky noo * - Am so sorry you got a BFN  - had that last week, so know the pain you are feeling. I had the weeing a lot last week too and that did get my hopes up, but sadly it just must have been pre-AF hormones  It is true, that it may still be too early to test, but if the spots of blood you saw on CD19 were inplantation, I would have expected that by now, at CD38, you'd have gotten a BFP. It is a worry when you see a bleed, that is out of the ordinary and on the odd cycle (maybe once a year) when I've had it, I've panicked, but GP has said it's normal!! Hope you get an answer one way or the other soon....as the not knowing is the worst.....

*CC* -  with your hosp appt tomorrow! I'm fine now thanks hon

*missyb* - Am sooooo envious of you getting your kitten on Thurs - as much as I adore my 2 geriatrics, I'd love a kitten again! Howz the 2WW going? Belly Dancing starts this coming Thurs night...gulp!!

*KandyD * - How are you fairing? Has  shown up now?

*slycett* - sorry you don't think you've had a successful month  Hope you are wrong!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thank you Tasmin it's just so hard, 2 years of this and I feel exhausted.

Just spoke to my mum who made me feel bit better by saying her pregnancys where not confirmed till just over 6 weeks. So I suppose only time will tell, I am only just 3 days late, so will wait little longer.

Hope things are going good for you and hope this is your last 2ww  

Nicky
x


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

can i join you ladies??i was here quite some time ago but would like to join you on here before i go mad  

well after having 5days of pos opks im going for 6dpo todya as i had ewcm on day 30.been testing already,i know im stupid    cant help myself   i have been getting afew evap lines after time,typical.playing games with me


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

wishing4miracle said:


> can i join you ladies??i was here quite some time ago but would like to join you on here before i go mad
> 
> well after having 5days of pos opks im going for 6dpo todya as i had ewcm on day 30.been testing already,i know im stupid   cant help myself  i have been getting afew evap lines after time,typical.playing games with me


Hi ya hun, ur boys are sooo cute..... wow how would you feel if u were preggy again?? are ttc no3? Id love twins...how are you and the boys doing?

Im not currently ttc but not using any con either as i just think its up to nature now lol proberely not the most senseble thing when im close to getting married lol

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

if i were pg again id be shocked   well only because if id get pg nat it would be a miracle.weve been bd loads for about 3 wks now so hopefully we are getting the right times.well we are covering all areas   me and the boys are doing fine thank you   they are eating monsters now and eating all the time   i gave them cheese spread sandwiches yesturday and they like them  
i see youre waiting for your partners sa   bit of a cheak making you wait this long   was it with the nhs ??  when my dh had his sa done at the clinic he had the results within a couple of hrs whilst we had our consultation   abit weird having done his sample and having the results there and then though  you geting all excited for your wedding


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi everyone hope your all well?  

tamsin- glad your feeling better honey it gets really tough building your hope up every month for disapointment but it will all be worth it eventually  


nicky noo- i hope it was just to early hon  

wishing4miracle- hey, what day of your cycle r u on?

hi special mum, slycett, kandyd and missyb hope your all well? 

well i had my appointment today   and it was just all about the tests to do now i have to have blood test day 1-4 of af for thyroid and hormone profile? day 21 bloods for progresterone for two months and a ultrasound scan of uterus and overies. dh bless him was given 2   sample pots each to be done a month apart, lol he was so embarrased face was bright red i couldnt help but laugh!   so thats the first steps taken now to see where our journey goes from here  
well to keep my mind off it all for a bit i booked an ann summers party woohoo!   were doing an 80s theme   ut its not till 2nd may so lots of organising to do which is what i need, 
       to you all thinking of u xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies.

i hope that you are all well... i have some news for you that i know you're not going to believe... i did a test today and got a  
neither of us can believe it and i think if it wasnt for the fact that i got the digital one  with the words i wouldnt believe it still!!! 
i'm still going to post on here because i dont want to move!

sorry for not doing personals...


Amanda x


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh omg omg omg amanda amanda amanda im so happy for u wwooooooooo hoooooooooooo u did it u must be over the moon! hope u have a wonderful 8 months left


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Amanda      i have pm'd u petal   

Hi to everyone, hope ur all ok   Sorry no time for personals 2nite not managed to have tea yet and im starving.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

missyb-congrates on your bfp     ive been following you all for along time and been waiting to see your bfp  

crystalc-im currently on cd36 ,6dpo   its driving me mad   should have af monday tuesday if no bfp


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations Amanda thats fab news, have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Nicky
xxxx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Missyb - OMG!!!!! Congrats honey!! I remember you from when I was on this thread in December. 
Huge congrats sweety - I am really chuffed for you.

I have EC tomorrow for 3rd iCSI and have 20 follies so I am   it is going to be a good result.

Lxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi kate... was din nice?? thank you for your pm... 


cc... im in shock at the moment... ive been waiting so long for a bfp that it never occurred to me that it might happen...im soooo scared... i just worry that i have something new to worry about!!!  

hi wishing... thank you so much for your wishes... i know that there are still a few of us on here that have been here for a while and i have come to the conclusion that there is no rhyme or reason with ttc.. i have dont all of the things that i shouldnt have and here i am... im just as confused!!

thank you lentil so much for the wishes    for EC

nn thank you for your wishes... lets hope that things get going on here with the bfp's.


right... im off to watch csi and look at the test again to make sure im not dreaming!


Amanda xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Wow,  on your wonderfully surprisng news *Amanda!* So so thrilled for you    They say it happens when you least expect it!!

Welcome back to the thread *wishing4miracle* - your boys are gorgrous!

*CC* - glad the appt went OK. Sounds like it's all standard stuff they are testing for. Awwww poor ole DH!! Ann Summers party aye! Sounds like it'll be fun!

Well just enrolled on a Psychology of Crime evening class - starts in 2 weeks time. Really hope it actually goes ahead this time - as last course I enrolled on, got cancelled  Well  more or less left the building, so it's onwards and upwards and getting back into the groove with some more 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Amanda hunny i have pm'd you but just wanted to say on here                                                        

can you tell iam happy 

rxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies..

still in shock and really not sure what to do with myself... i just wanted to thank you all for your thoughts and pm's.

hi fabizzy...   i have pm'd you hun xx

hi tamsin... that class sounds fab... right up my street... i love all of that!! keeping it all crossed that this mth is the one for you.


amanda xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi all,

missy b- i know how scary it is and the thing is that worry for your chils is there from the minute you get your bfp and it never goes away you worry about them for ever dont u, im sure everything will be purfect u deserve it youve been through alot, hows dh bet hes jumping from the roofs?  

tamsin- yea they said it would be about 3 months before we get an appointment for results tho   yea ann summers party should be good chance to buy sexy undies for    . our cycles are prob on the same day then af just finished for me im on day5 now. the evening class sounds fun, get lots of  

kandyd where are you hon?


----------



## sarahc (Mar 26, 2003)

Amanda -   woohoo  huge congrats sooooo happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## han26 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi everyone  I'm new to the board (hello) but been TTC for 3 months now. On 4th month, AF due on Monday 13th and its driving me mad not knowing..... did a clearblue test this afternoon (couldnt wait any longer!!) and it was a BFN. 

So feel like I shouldn't get my hopes up before Monday but just want to know now!! No symptoms of AF or pg really, although feelin a bit mardy today, but whats new there...

Anyway, good luck to you all and hope you get your BFP soon!!! and me too please!!!

Han xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well 11dpo and still bfns   if youre ging to show up af then hurry up


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies !

how is it going? i hope that nobody minds me posting on here still... i dont want to move but would understand if anyone wants me to. i want to see how everyone is doing and to be honest i still feel in shock.

hi wishing... what is the   playing at? hopefully she will stay away and its late implantation.

hi kate.. how are you doing hun? hows hubby's work going?  

hi tamsin... did you start your bellydancing class how is it going?? (if you have that is)

hi sm.. are you ok? you have been quiet on here  

hi nn, cc, lentil and sarahc... hope you are all well.


i think that the weather has cheered up about so im psyching myself up to go out!


Amanda xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Sorry been quiet but alot is happening currently,  We are set to move yet again!!  My job hasnt worked out and now been offered another one so moving end of month lol

Been suffering with headaches alot and morning sickness...but the type i want lol

got to test in this cycle cos i very much doubt it but i guess we should still.

Hope everyone else is alright xxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Hope you all well, just to give an update AF arrived this morning day 46, which has never happened to me before. My cycles are 30 - 34 days regular.

I am so upset really thought this was our time    I'm sat here wondering what the hell happened this month. I had a light spotting day 19 of this cycle and then started bleeding about half hour ago.  If any one has any advise I would be very grateful.

Nicky
xxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

another bfn today ladies and ment to be expecting af in the next couple of days   really fed up


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

got my af as expected.exactly 2wks after ewcm so i can guess when my af due now


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

AMANDA SWEETIE!!! I AM ABSOLUTELY OVER THE MOON FOR YOU AND MY VOTE... IS YOU STAY WITH US 110% YOU'VE BEEN SUCH A WELCOMING FRIENDLY FACE! X

I'm okay guys thanks for missing me its nice   DH and I have been in disney paris for a few days, which was lovely! Shattered now though! Nothing happening in the bm world, just confused about what we want to do next really... No change there then!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry i'm too knackered for personals, i'll catch up properly soon x

kaye x

(woo amanda!!)


----------



## beccybabes82 (Mar 10, 2009)

Im on my 2WW - testing 23rd April and going slightly CRAZY!!!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hey girlies

Well im just popping to see how u are all doing...

Did u all have a nicce weekend?  who ate too many easter eggs?   

well ive posted about my over tiredness in peer support but im also experiencng pelvis twinges...they are very acute and low almost to the tip of my woman area lol  and like small shorting pin pricks.  Strange!!

Well its day 28 and im not holding my breath, we have been bms-ing alot but just for the fun of it really..trying out some new techniques!!    

I had alovely bath this evening it has made me feel alot better.

Df has brought me a test so i will do it in the morning but im not expecting anything but he was most insistant due to the tiredness, and sicky and burping and farting    How awful!!! LOL

anyone else experienced this

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning all,

Hope we are all doing OK?

wishing4miracle - Sorry to hear that  showed up 
han26 - welcome to the mad house!! LOL Did you test?
Amanda - sure we want you to stay around! Have you got a scan or anything booked in yet?
nicky noo 77  - sorry that AF showed up for you hon, but I guess at least now you can move on. I guess all you can do is put it down to experience - it's perfectly normal to have an odd weird cycle. Obviously if it's the same next month, then maybe go se your GP?
beccybabes82 - Welcome and  for testing on St Georges Day!
*Specialmum* - glad you had a good Easter!  with testing!

Just coming into that fertile time, so will soon be back on the ole 2WW.....1st belly dancing class went great - very hard work, lots of moves to remember, but at same time fun! 2nd class tonight! Only 10 weeks to go to our main holiday, so need to get serious about weight loss and exercise..am hoping the dancing will finally inspire me to get into the pool!


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi lovley ladies hope your all well!

wishing4miracle- sorry the  got u she does need sorting out  

missyb- hows the pg symptoms comming along? 

specialmum- good luck with the move did u test?  


kandyd- disney paris wowwe sounds fun ive always wante to go, hope u enjoyed yourself and chilled out!  

tamsin- god id love to have the guts to do somthing like bellydancing! where you going on holiday?  

beccababes- good luck will be thinking of you on the 23rd try to stay sane  

nickynoo- that af is a beyatch messing you around just remember your stronger!


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

oops pressed post before i finished   well in on day 13 of my cycle and  no ov yet according to my cbfm but know its comming v soon cause im getting all the niggly pains, brought some preseed to so looking to try it out, dh is going to do   sample to take up hosp on monday and im having bllods done on day 25, got my next appointment through for the results and what to do nets ect but it not till august! just want to things to move forward dont want to wait  . do u ever feel like the docs just dont understand they dont get ur frustration, now i feel maybe i shouldnt have left it 2.5 years before getting help i just kept on believeing it would happen   
        to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls
yeh i tested and of course BFN lol not surprised so not upset really, going to go back to normality now lol  

hugs xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

specialmum- so sorry to hear you got a bfn


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

oooohhhh it was nice to have soooo much to catch up with on here  

awww kandyd... your message has made my day    how was dlp?? i havent been there in years. whats causing the confusion hun? you know where i am if you need to chat .

hi tamsin... thank you for your message hun   i sooooo would love to go belly dancing!! it sounds fab... you will lose weight for hols hun you sound like ur determined.


hi cc awww hun it just seems like we are always waiting... waiting for appts, waiting to ov, waiting for bfp's !!!  hope that all goes well with dh's SA and your bloods... im having no pg symptoms other than sore boobs... it worries me but i think maybe it's too early for morning sickness  


hi bb82 hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too  

hi sm... sorry about your bfn  


hope you guys are all well. Hi to all ive missed but havent forgotten


Amanda xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Took a couple of weeks off to regroup.  Did the  on O day for good measure.

I've been real cranky with my DH lately and a bit blue.  This is strange for me since I am usually so upbeat.  Back into the 2WW cycle.  So, what do you ladies do to keep your mind occupied through all of this.  I never cared much when we weren't trying.  Now it seems to be the only thing I can think about.

Here's hoping the nicer weather gets me out in the yard doing yard work.  Maybe that will do the trick.

   thoughts 2 everyone.

~VV


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls i wondered if you would mind me joining in on here and asking for some advice aswell please.i hope to get to know everyone as i come on and post in the future.

thanks in advance for any answers you may be able to give me.

now this may sound really silly but when exactly do you ovulate?my cycle are usual 28-32 now am i right in thinking days 14-21 are ovulating days and if so what is the best course of action to take??  

the problem i have at the mo is hubby is working away mon-thur home on friday evening so can we still stand a chance of being able to get the timing right??

like i said thanks in advance and will pop in tomorrow to chat again.lol.xxx.lisa.xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies

as you can see im up at stoopid o'clock! i cant seem to sleep these days and wake up feeling soooo hot! (and not the good kind of hot) 

hi vv.. sorry that you are feeling down hun   unfortunatley i have no magic answers as to how to occupy ur mind in the 2ww... ttc seems to be all consuming... some mths are better than others... i get all my crazy out on here and that helps!  


hi tweetie.. welcome to the thread! your cycles sound a bit like mine which are/were 22-28 days.... an opk is a good way to work out when youre approaching ovulation or some of the girls use a clear blue fertility monitor (slycett would be good to ask  ) which does the same sort of thing. the girls on here are fab and a real sanity saver!


anyway psycho-kitty is asleep next to me, the kids and col are still asleep and i feel peaceful!

i have an appt with the gp today and my scan tomorrow... i will keep you posted!

Amanda xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

yay yay yay! i got my little eggy on the fertility monitor today and on asactly day 14 woohoo its my first eggy simble so excited. now u all know what im gonna be doing tonight   .  

missb- nice to see u finaly put up your ticker! yay!   tell us all about your scan tommorow 


vv- good luck for your 2ww ttc does totally take over your  life its all you seem to think about and everything you do seems to evolve around ttc i know asactly what u mean  

tweetie- hi welcome, i used to do ovulation sticks and they confused me to much so i got a fertility monitor this is my first month with it and i got an ovulating symble today nice and easy to follow no more confussion i would really recomend them, they store memory from yous cycles and start understanding how your cyle works,you can get them cheeper on ebay then in the shops, good luck


----------



## Louplou_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread... I'm currently on 9dpo and I'm driving myself a bit crazy. For months and months when I haven't concieved, I start spotting about 6dpo before AF starts. Two months ago I fell pregnant and unfortunately miscarried very early at 5.5 weeks. That month I still spotted before I found out I was pg, which I assume was implantation bleeding. This month I haven't had any spotting yet at all and am driving myself mad wondering what it means! If someone falls pg once and has implantation bleeding, does that mean they will always have impl bldg when they fall?? Its all so confusing!!

My mind is just whizzing at the moment as well as was told (two days after I ovulated and dp and I had got busy!) that I will need surgery to remove the cyst on my ovary and that it would be risky to fall pg with it still there (it is about 9cm)... so now we can't decide whether we want to be pg this month or not! I just never realised what a rollercoaster this whole ttc thing would be.

Anyway, I'll stop blathering on. Good luck to you all you ladies in waiting... I really hope this month is the month for all of us!

Lou x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi missy and thanks for the welcome and info on the ovulation monitors i will have a look on ebay and give them a wurl i think.goodluck with your scan hun hope it was all ok.look forward to chatting.lol.xxx

crystal-thanks to u also for the info and i would get confused by things so will also try the ovulation kit.glad you got your little eggie symbol and goodluck with the    hope the hard work pays off for you.lol.xxx

louplou-hi and welcome to you hun.thats a bit of a tricky situ for you hun but goodluck with everything and hope all works out for you.lol.xxx

victors-the weather makes all the difference dont u think??when its sunny we manage to find all sorts to do to keep our minds off things but when it isnt so nice then our minds tick overtime.hope you managed to get out and do something and hope the cranky situ soon subsides with dh.lol.xx

special-im sorry you got a neg- hun and really hope that soon you get the bfp you want and deserve.lol.xxx

tamsin-belly dancing hey i bet that was good fun and very good excersise i believe.where are you off to on holsgood luck with the 2ww hun.lol.xxxx

well i am thinking that my af started 8 days ago so that means that next thursday will be day 14 hubby will get home on the friday and so i think next weekend will be mainly trying to get time to do the necessary    i will however try and see if i can get a kit before then to find out for sure when everything is.im taking it they come with instruction but do they tell you when to get it on aswell?
anyway my puppy is being delivered tomorrow so will be very busy with her which will take my mind off things inbetween dh being away and ttcn.

hello to everyone here who i have missed but as im sure will understand im new to this thread so will take me a few posts to get to know all of you.goodluck to everyone.lol.xxxx.lisa.xxxx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi everyone hope your all well ovulated yesterday as had lh surge friday so been at it like rabbits for 3 days now using preseed and standing pratically on my head after   for 10 mins so in the 2ww now     please please let this be our month!!

oh brought a shark fish and a angel fist to go in with the turtle i was worried about the turtle eating them while they are still babies but i can still see them so ok so far  i also brought my daughter a baby hamster but regreted it straight away as it bit her finger  got to stop buying her pets to make up for not having a siblin, she keeps on asking for a brother and so far weve ended up with a cat a puppy two rabbits a hamster two goldfish a turtle and the tropical fish, hopefully it will be a baby i will be bringing home for her next time  . please blow me bubbles for luck as i hardly have any newbie!!  
  to everyone


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi cc... your wish is my command... have blown you some bubbles... your post did make me laugh with all the animals... it sounded like noah's ark!!      that this is ur mth.

hi tweetie... what opk's did you decide on? fingers and toes crossed for you too this mth. what kind of puppy are you getting? the irony with us was we got a kitten as i'd decided i wasnt going to get pg and wanted a furbaby... and 2 days later we got our bfp!

hi loyplou... welcome to the thread sweetheart.  you are in quite a dilema... i know that logic says wait till after the op just in case you do get pg and the cyst burst, on the other hand you want a baby sooooo much and nothing can supress that urge.   its a tough one hun.

hi slycett... you havent been on for a bit... are you ok??  


well had my scan yesterday... i was given the appointment a couple of weeks ago as i was getting right sided ovary pain (roughly cd 5) in hindsight i think i ovulated around that time as the time between the first day of af and a positive hpt was 22 days... anyway, they saw a gestation sac and thats about it... but apparently it all ties in with my dates. so i now have a pic of jellybean so that when im feeling in dis-belief i can look at it.


hope you guys are well and have had a lovely weekend.


Amanda xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Amanda im here    Ur a naughty girl tho, i was expecting an update yesterday and kept logging on, and then there was nothing and i was getting worried  

Wow we have loads of newbies on here!!!!    Is it something in the air    

Crystal Claire blimey hunny you dont have an ark in the back garden do you     Good luck with the bms this month, i hope this is a month with loads of bfp's on here mine included  

Hi tweetie - the clearblue digitial fertility monitor is the best one to be honest i got mine from chemist direct it was about 89 quid and the test sticks are 13.50 for twenty.  I didnt have a lot of faith in it to start with but i had been told i dont ovulate every month and they are right, i ovulate one month and not the next, think its an age thing with me tho  

Louplou - have they given u a date on cyst removal hunny?  

VV - good luck this month sweetheart   

Emsy - where are you - come back this instant, deserting this thread is not allowed   

Tracey - hi sweetheart how you doing?  Sorry job didnt work out.  How are the wedding plans coming along?  

Hello to wishing4amiracle, tamsin, han26, beccabaes, nickynoo, kandyd and everyone else.

Im on day 7 but think i started my monitor a day too early so should really be day 6 i suppose.  Had a bit of a funny af this month (no ovulation)  had potting on and off friday, saturday and sunday.  Spotted most of monday, but af didnt start properly till tuesday.  We will see what happens this month    Im so hoping for a natural bfp but to be honest my hopes now are fading, especially with my tubes being scarred (1 is completly blocked)  There is as much chance of a nat bfp for us as there is of ivf working with my eggs cos im an old girl    Looks like we are getting closer to a donor cycle, which im ok with now, come to terms with and everything.  Still hoping tho, always hoping   

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Ladies

Hope you all well, I'm feeling much better and am going to use my fertility monitor this month and see what happens.

Good luck to all this month lets pray for lots of BFP.

Amanda hope you are well and keeping in good health.

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

Awwwww kate im sorry i didnt mean to make you worry!   i had quite a full day in the end yesterday and for some reason i was grumpy!!! glay you havent given up hope sweety.. miracles can happen. im glad you are more at peace with the idea of de if needs be... it will always be ur baby         .. whats going on with ur cycle   

hi nn       for you this mth with the fertility monitor... did you get a clear-blue one  thank you for thinking of me... im feeling well just have random pains... i think my brain on the whole associates pain as being bad... but with this i know that some pains are good... but i cant get my head around that!


right... im waffling! 


Amanda xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey Amanda

Glad to hear you are doing well, don't worry about the pains am sure you will feel better very soon.

Yeah I am the clear blue monitor, haven't used it for months, so going to give it a go this month.

Take care and chat soon

xxx


----------



## Louplou_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Thanks for your replies.... I'm new to this so forgive me if I miss anyone out!

tweetie - thanks for your concern - it is a tricky situation and one I never thought I'd be dealing with. As far as ovulation kits go, I strongly recomend the digital one (Clearblue) its nice and simple to read, unlike some of the other non-digital ones (I found boots ones particularly tricky to read!)

Missyb - congratulations on you BFP! You must be so excited! You're right - it is so difficult to know what I want - my head says one thing and my heart says another!

Slycett - Hi! I don't have a date yet - they have said maximum of 18 weeks so who knows!

I do have a slight development though.... I tested this morning and got a BFP!!!! I still don't quite believe it and still think it might be a false positive as the instructions do say that ovarian cysts can give "misleading results" - does anyone know anything about this? I do have sore boobs but other than that no pg symptons.

Lou x


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

OMG Lou!!!!!! i dont know what to say!!! (which is a first for me!!) have you spoken to your gp  what test did you do? i have no idea on the subject of bfp's and ovarian cysts but i hope you get your answer soon as you must be going  .


Amanda xx


----------



## Louplou_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Amanda

I did an ordinary clearblue one yesterday morning (which should have been too early really) and got a very faint positive. I then did a digital one this morning and it came up pregnant 1-2 weeks, which ties in correctly with my dates. Also, can't imagine that you would have sore boobs with false positive? Who knows??! I think I will try and contact the EPU nurse at the hospital as she was great when I saw her when I m/c and she said it would ok to contact her directly. I'm guessing I'll probably need to see my consultant anyway if I am pg so they can keep an eye on the cyst!

Also ..... TMI warning..... I am having a very small amount of brown discharge but no pink (did have pink about 2 days ago but just a couple of spots). These early days are just so fraught with worry aren't they?

Lou x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Louplou wow hunny congrats, i certainly wasnt aware cysts could gie a false positive.  The only product i know which can do that is the hcg injection we have when triggering for ivf   Really hope its a true positive for you hunny   

Hi amanda - i'll let u off this time sweetie    

Hi to everyone else, gotta go have tea, im starving  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls hope you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the sunshine.

louplou-congratulations hun a positive is a positive and i am sure all will be made clear when you go to epu.if you have contacted them when have they said they will see yougoodluck.lol.xxxx

missyb-havent got any opks as yet but do think i will invest in the clearblue one as that seems to be a popular choice by all accounts here.as for the puppy she arrived on saturday a little german shepherd and she is just so sweet.in early stages of training now but she seems to be getting the hang of things and hopefully it wont take too long.lol.xxx

slycett-hi there hunni thanks for tips on opk,s going with that choice.lol.xxx

crystalclaire-im just working out about the ovulation side of things as you will see,and i noticed you said you had ovulated yesterday because you had lh surge on friday so does that mean you have lh surge then egg release 2 days afteri know im getting a kit soon but just wondered if there was a way of working it out without one with temps etc etc.goodluck hun xxxxlol.


hi to anyone i havent mentioned but hope i havent missed anyone,still getting to know all the names.goodluck and take care and thanks for the lovely welcome.xlol.xxxlisa.xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Ooops got a bit behind!

*CC* - We're off to Rhodes! Hoping the 2WW brings a positive outcome for you!
*Lisa* - Welcome to the mad house!  with timing your  
*Amanda* - Great news on the scan  When is your next one?
*nicky* - Glad you are feeling OK and very best of  for this month, using your monitor!
*Kate* - Awww don't give up just yet, I'm not that far behind you in the age stakes and only have 1 working tube......but I'm still hanging on to that PMA! Just about anyway LOL
*Lou * -  on your BFP! See we have cysts in common!! - I had a 9cm one removed via Laparotomy in Jul '05! Got a new one now, but much smaller. Can't say I've heard about ovarian cysts giving a false positive. .

Haven't managed any  this month, no real reason, just never got round to it.  Felt some O cramps on Sunday, so think we've missed our window now too. Oh well, always next month!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Well its about day 32 of this cycle and im not sure whats happening!  Ive had cramps and upset tum now for about a week and feel reallly bloated and uncomfortable.

Df wants me to make an appointment with gp as im not well but i just feel like im wasting their time.  Did p-test on day 29 i think and got bfn as expected but i just feel motion sickness all the time.

my boobs have grown too so i dont know if af is coming and is going to be really bad or i might be pregnant....

I just know i feel in alot of discomfort and bloated.

hugs xxx

Bunny, good luck tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

missy b- glad all went well with your scan im so excited for you. thanks for my bubbles x



slycett- yep i should strart charging people to come visit my zoo   sorry you didnt ovulate last month have you been put on clomid? or are they going to give a try at un blocking your tube? hope you get that so wanted natural bfp  

nickynoo- good luck with the cbfm i love mine i cant wait to wake up in the morning and see what it says,

louplou- A   IS A    

tweetie- i had lh surge on friday and ovulated saturday as you ovulate 24-36 hours after lh surge but its best to   when you get  your lh surge so the   is ready and waiting for the egg and have   the following two days to cover it, as the egg will last for 24-36 hours, hope that helps   keep us  updated  

tamsin-   starts to become more of a chore an less apealing doesnt it  good luck for next month  

specialmum- how long are your cycles usually? in your position i would have done tones of test by now well done for staying strong  u get that  seems to be a good month so far 2 bfps hope the luck carries on for us all  

im on day 19 10 days till testing, 6 days till bloods, been drinking pinapple juice and eating brazil nuts which i hate   now gonna go enjoy the sun while it lasts


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi girls

Well did test again today and still BFN
Tried to get to see gp but no appointments today or tomorrow, however did speak to gp and he wants to see me so got to call early tomorrow for a ppointment on friday.

hugs xx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!!! how are we doing on this glorious day??


hi sm... sooo sorry that you got a bfn... i know your cycle is all over the place but it aint over till af comes!!

hi cc... how are you doing? ur welcome regarding the bubbles...i will eat some brazil nuts for you as i love em! does it count if they are covered in chocolate??

hi kate... how are you doing sweetie?? huge hugs ur way  

hi tamsin how are you? i know that we had mths we tried and others we just didnt get round to it...it never seemed to make much diffrerence... hope you havent missed your window and that you get your bfp soon   

hi lou... any news? did you get hold of the epu


as for me... nowt major going on... im either hungry,tired or hormonal or all of the above! my next scan is 6th may... which seems like an eternity away! 2 weeks today.


im off for a powernap!


Amanda zzzzz


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Tamsin and Crystal claire for you supportive thoughts, hope the monitor helps and brings me luck.  If not succesful this time then will do another iui next, hope I don't have to   this is our lucky month. 

lots and lots of    to all of us who are waiting for that BFP.  Happy  

Nicky
xxx


----------



## Louplou_22 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Thanks for you all your kind words!

missyb - I did get hold of the EPU nurse and I am booked in for a scan on 5th May (which seems like an age away!). She said she didn't think it could be a false positive, particularly given that af has not shown up. She said they would have a good look on 5/5 and monitor the cyst closely throughout the pregnancy. I'm just finding it hard to let it sink in that it really was a BFP! Hope all is going well for you x

crystalclaire - thanks hon.  Wishing you lots of luck - I ate brazil nuts, hopefully they do help! x

Tamsin - Hi! We seem to have Kent in common as well as cysts! Where are you treated for yours? It does look like this is a true BFP - I am just praying it sticks this time x

tweetie - thanks for your congrats hon. Good luck with the ov kits xx

slycett - thanks hon. Good luck with everything, really hope you get the BFP you long for. x

I'm just on the countdown to the scan date now.... it seems like such a long time to wait.

Good luck to everyone else.... hope you all get the good news you deserve.

Lou x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi *Lou* - oh cool, whereabouts in Kent are you? I'm in Dartford
I get seen at St Mary's Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic in London - been going there since March '02! They were te one's that discovered the cyst/s. Scans I'd had throughout my first 3 PG's, at my local hosp, put it down to a Corpus Leuteum cyst! Which it could well have been, being as I was PG!
The Laparotomy I had discovered the cyst/s were growing on a 3rd accessory ovary!
Hang on in there, scan date wil be hear before you know it!

**Specialmum** - Sorry to hear of the BFN. hope your appt goes well
*crystalclaire* - remind me, what do the pineapple juice sand brazil nuts do?

 to the rest of you 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hello girls are we all well.

thanks for all the welcomoes and advice you have given me i will be looking into the monitors etc.
can i just ask tmi coming up i have been loosing a jelly mucas yesterday and today have i missed the boat as dh isnt home til tomorrow and am not sure if this means i am about to ovulate or have or am.any help much appreciated.

tamsin-i once lived in kent when i was with my ex dh he was in the army we lived in chattenden i expect you know where that is.sorry to have about your previous problems hun with the mc and cysts goodluck.lol.xxx

louplou-goodluck with scan on the 5th hunni i hope it shows good news for you and that all will be good.will keep everything crossed for you.lol.xxx

nicky-goodluck with this month hun and hope it goes well and you get your dream.lol.xxx

missyb-hope you enjoyed your power nap and that you were revived when you woke up    hope you well.lol.xx

specialmum-sorry to hear your news hun and goodluck with the docs hope it went ok.lol.xxx

crystalclaire-hope you got out enjoyed the sun.hows the nuts and juice thing going??   i always find nuts give me a bit of a case of wind but thats just me lol.fingers crossed for you.lol.xxx

well hi to anyone i have missed hope you are all well.will be back again soon to find out how we are all doing.lol.lisa.xxxx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not testing this month.  AF is due Sunday, so we are just gonna wait and see......


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

Tweetie you have defo not missed the boat hun   U can get ewcm for up at least  3/4 days before ov, i started getting it yesterday a bit ore today and im still low on the monitor hun.

Hi everyone else gotta go as dh looking daggers at me again


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Ladies one and all and Hi Slycett and Missyb again!
I have just had a 3rd negative ICSI so as we are in betweenies and therefore ttc naturally at the moment and the Clearblue Fertility Monitor is now back in action so I thought I would pop back on here if thats ok. 
I had the strangest few dreams last night including a surprise pg in between tx and also having tx again but being wheeled everywhere (through streets etc) on an operating trolley.....and having to have ET under GA!     

I will have to do some catching up on all your news so advance apologies for no personals at the moment. Good luck everyone.
L
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everyone

Is it ok if I join you on here? I just found you! I'm on the TWW as well and we're trying to conceive again after 3 miscarriages. Took us ages to conceive the third time and I'm so hoping it won't take so long this time. 

So anyway we've been pretty good I think in terms of timing although I've ditched my fertility monitor. As soon as I ditched it last year we conceived so I'm not using it anymore. So it means I'm not sure when I ovulated but think it was pretty much around CD15. Now it's CD19 and i'm feeling sick all the time with v upset stomach. I know it's FAAAAAAAAR too early but I can't help wishful thinking can i?! is probably just hormones doing something else, I know, but does anyone else get this? I felt like I'd been kicked in the stomach yesterday - possibly not the most positive symptom...

Hi Tamsin hope all's going ok with you? Are you waiting for BFP this month?

Special mum how are you getting on? Have you tested again? So many people get BFPs late I just thought... you never know.

Hi to everyone else - hope we get lots of BFPs this week!  

x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Lentil - so sorry to hear that your last Tx wasn't a sucesss  Wishing you every success is getting that BFP

 Ambition - good to see you. No, no 2WW or wait for a BFP this month, as we didn't have any , so unless it's immaculate conception LOL  Fingers crossed for you!   

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everyone

Hope we get some good news this week - is anyone at testing stage? 

I've not been too well but found out it's likely to be because i'm a coeliac so any gluten and lactose is upsetting my system a lot. I didn't realise that food allergies can be a cause of miscarriage so I'm glad because it means that maybe my chances will go up once I cut these things out of my diet. Also didn't realise that food allergies can arise as a result of having been pregnant so i guess this all kind of makes sense. 

So I'm now CD22 and had some rather sharp pains. Could be implantation but could also be my reaction to gluten or my endometriosis or my lead up to AF... urgh why is it never simple hey? I guess i'll just have to wait and see....

Specialmum - hope all was ok at your appointment?

Tamsin - hi  - hope you're doing ok?

hi to everyone else and bring on the  S!


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

just wanted to say hi and welcome to all the newbies!

I'm in denile this month... have no idea what day i'm on!  

hope you're all well

kxx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everyone

KandyD  - I think just not knowing which day you're on is sometimes the best way to conceive! is there any chance this cycle...?!

alison K - oooh good luck to you too -  not sure how many days after ovulation I am because I'm not charting or anything but possibly 9 days. Am holding off testing for as long as possible -these tests get so expensive and i hate seeing only 1 line  

I'm hanging out to hear some positives!
good luck to everyone
x


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

AF reared her ugly head last night.  I am depressed.        But not before making me wait until the day she was due and then not show.  Test was a   and she was a day late.



~VV


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh hunny I'm sorry. I have a feeling AF is on her way to me too  
but on the positive side and you're probably well aware of this already but I've had three natural conceptions and each time it was from morning lovin when the little   are most happy! Thought it worth a mention!


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement Ambition.  I am sending you bubbles for luck.


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all...joining on here as ttc naturally at this point. I'm on cd25...think I ovulated around day 15 or so hence a few more days till testing (or af). I have thought about trying an early test yesterday and especially today - this afternoon I have a physio session where the physio uses tens and ultrasound etc and thought best if I know...only it's really too early isn't it and even if there is baby growing probably too early for anything to be seriously bad. But I'll try to remember to ask the phsyio. 
Sending out positive thoughts to all waiting and about to test!
X


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everyone

Bikergirl - Good luck with TTC  - i'm on CD24 today and very nearly tested at 4 this morning but managed to hold off! NO point really I suppose because if it's negative it doesn't mean anything... i guess would only be good if it's positive but I don't think I can handle the rollercoaster just yet! Last time I was pregnant I didn't realise and had manipulation on my tummy - kind of wish I hadn't but am sure it cant have done much harm - and the clot emerged a lot later anyway.

Valiant - thanks for the bubbles! I haven't worked out how to send those yet but here's   for you!
xxxxxxx


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

You're right Ambition. No point doing my head in so early!!!  Sorry for your losses. No manipulation here...just rehab after my back operation in January. About half way there now as it's supposed to take six months in all to get back to 100% though I can say the worst is definitely over. Wish you luck too!! Oh and to send bubbles you just press the 'click to blow' below a member's total bubbles. 
X


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Good luck to you BikerGirl.  I love the name by the way.  100 bubbles and a gold member?  Ok, here are more bubbles to you and Ambiition.  Thanks for the encouragement.

Lucky 7's all around!


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Guys

uuurgh I tested this morning  - I'm so silly as I've just wasted another test! I've never had early positive results- it's always been a couple of days after AF is due so why did i bother? Especially after you said the same thing Bikergirl!! I've got no idea. I put it down to TTC madness  
So anyway at least i know i really do have to wait now and just see what happens.  
Anyway good luck to everyone else!  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Ambition * - so sorry it was a BFN. When's your next appt at St M's?
*VV * - Sorry to  got you,  for this month!
*BikerGirl * - Hoping it was just too early for you 
*KandyD * - Well sometimes those carefree months are the months miracles happen! 
*Alison K* -  in the  to you!

 tho the rest of the mob!

 is due to fly in for me on Saturday, (no chance of a BFP this month for me as no  ), so am one step ahead and we are off for a luxury hotel stay tomorrow, with a Spa treatment! Best she doesn't turn up a day early!! Gradually getting back into the healthy eating and exercise regime - swimming twice this week already and belly dancing tonight!!
Got to see my GP in a fortnight to discuss my Diabetes  Still, if I can stick to the regime, those levels should start coming down again!  

Tamsin
xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

hi girls,

specialmum- sorry u got a bfn this month  stay strong!


missyb- hows bump doing? i started the chocolate ones now much better!  

nickynoo- hows it going     for u this month

loupou- hope all is well, has it sunk in yet?

tamsin- pinapple juice and brazil nuts help keep the womb lining healthy and help with implantation. enjoy your get away and relaxing spa treatments! im due tomorrow but usually a couple of days late so around the same time as u  

tweetie- ahh that would explain the wind  

vv- so sorry the witch apeared     that next month will be your month

lentil- sorry tx didnt go as planed,   you get that natural surprise!!

ambition- hold your hopes just yet you may just have tested early, 

alisonk- good luck on your ttw

kandyd- chilling out and not stressing over it may help u concive good luck!!  

bikergirl- your a day behind me goodluck!!

well lots of new members fun fun fun! im on cd27 think i may have af pains tho not sure?   dh took his  sample up the hospital and i had my bloods taken another lot next month and then next appointment not till august when we get the results ages!!


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Guys thanks for your messages. Just had a 'show' so unlike me to have early   but really feel like she's here. I guess I'll know over the next few days anyway.  

hi Tamsin - sounds like a lovely weekend - i'm jealous! No more appointments booked in at St Mary's. Don't think they want to see me anymore  

Crystalclaire - thanks for your wishes and good luck this month!  
x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Crystal Claire

I'm good thanks been using my cbfm this month, had my peak days tue and wed, so i'm on 2ww now.  Gosh pray so much that this is our time, i think it's all driving me mad!

How are things with you?

Hi to all you ladies out there, good luck to all those waiting for their BFP's

xxx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

ambition- oh hon dont give up hope just yet lots of poeple have breakthrough bleeding and still go on to get a bfp, is there any chance it could be a late implantation?      

nickynoo- dont u just love waking up to see what your monitors going to say? i dont know what id do without mine found the ov strips to hard to read so its all nice and clear now, i got my peak days 14 and 15 now on day 27 so any day now!!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

my peak was 15 and 16 and was high today, yeah I know what you mean about the ovulation sticks.

I wish you all the best and really hope this is it for you    that AF stays away


xxx


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Ah thanks Crystalclaire.  
I'm battling not to give up hope and yes there's good chance it could be implantation bleed but i feel so swollen and crampy that i can't think it would be anything but the wicked  
Good luck on your peak days!  
 Nickynoo


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi girls! Thanks for the greetings and good wishes. 
Would kill for a weekend in a spa right now...lucky you Tamsin! 
Cycle day 27 and have not tested yet. Don't feel so well today  Must be all the junk i've been stuffing my face with!!!


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

nickynoo- thanks for you wishes its due day today no sign of af yet   im so scared cant test!!

ambition- ohh i really hope it is the implantation blead  

bikergirl- im waiting till im a couple of days late before testing so not to get a fulse bfn like i did with dd dont give in just yet and good luck


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Crystal Claire- hang on in there, got everything crossed for  

Ambition- good luck to you too,   you get your BFP

X


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Oooh Crystal Claire I do hope it's good news. Does this mean you test Sunday? Everything crossed for you!

These past two 'normal' cycles I've had I've had spotting by this stage in the cycle..but nothing this time. So, either I ovulated later (in which case no chance of a bfp this month) or else maybe something's going on in there...hehe...praying and hoping , but not hoping too much as know how remote the chances are! Having quite a few AF like pains today but know it means nothing. I got them when pg and I get them normally anyway. I hate having symptom-itis!!!!! Off to rant in my 2ww diary....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning all,

Had a fabulous night away. Our suite was like a small house - all it lacked was a kitchen!  Fabulous food, fabulous service, fabulous spa and treatment we were gutted to have to leave. Think we might be going back there soon!

 showed up as predicted yesterday - guess I'm lucky to have cycles you can set your watch by! Downside is, it'll likely mean I'll have 2 AF's in May!  Joy!  And have just worked out, that  will be coming with me on our holiday to Rhodes    So had better put some work in to try and avoid that LOL

 to Ambition and CC 
 to the rest of you and hope you are having a good weeeknd?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## crystalclaire (Mar 20, 2009)

af arived this morning


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

oh Crystalclaire..so sorry to hear.
Tamsin your spa weekend sounds divine. Me next!!!! I wish hehe!


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

hello all!

Just wanted to let you know that we've decided to have icsi again and are going back to the clinic next week.

Hope you're all well

k xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

CC - So sorry AF showed 
Kandy - good for you hon, hoope all goes well

Tamsin
xx


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Crystalclaire- so sorry the witch showed up


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

OMG I did a test and it was +ve. Actually I've done two. Bit shellshocked!


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Congratulations BikerGirl, wow thats fab news, all the best for the next 9 months. 

xxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi ladies!

although i  havent posted on here in a while i do check up on you guys regularly!

bikergirl... congrats!! what tests did you do? 

hi tamsin.. how are you doing sweetie? sorry that the witch showed up for you   your weekend away sounded fab.  

hi kandyd...       for the icsi. when will you start?

hi sm... how are you doing? you have been quiet on here and i hope that all is well.

hi to cc,nn,vv (lol!) and to ambition.

as for me not much going on... i have a scan at epu on wednesday... have to admit im v anxious and have decided that getting a bfp is just the start of the  

i keep   for all of you that you get a bfp and soon.


Amanda xx


----------



## BikerGirl (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi missy...I took one of my old expired ones last night and that was pos so ran out and got a clearblue this morning..just the normal one not digital and that confirmed. Have had hcg and progesterone done. Think hcg was 65.


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi BG.... [fly]CONGRATS[/fly] thats fab news... i dont know much about the hcg levels but i know there is a thing on the bfp announcements that you can put down your levels and i guess compare against other peoples etc. ive not had any of mine done but i just  its all ok.

Amanda xx


----------



## Victors Valiant (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats BikerGirl....looks like the bubbles worked!!!!


----------



## Ambition (Aug 19, 2008)

Biker girl thats' fantastic news! yay! well done!  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

on your  BG 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Lentil (Jun 3, 2008)

Bikergirl - Huge congrats honey!! 
x


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

congrats bikergirl!!!

xx


----------



## CazW (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi everyone - congratulations to all the BFP's   and lots of sparkling baby dust to the rest    .  Ive posted on ff before but this is the first time on this section.  I have just had a failed ICSI attempt in March and ttc naturally for a while before going again at the end of the year.  Just a quick recap as some advice would be great   

I ovulated between CD 9 and CD 11 with some light bleeding.  We did the deed   a couple of times around these dates and now (7dpo) ive got a little light bleeding again.  I have never had ovulation bleeding until after the ICSI attempt so am wondering if anyone else has had a change in their cycles due to the medications.  I am also feeling a little crappy and have had some weird symptoms but i dont want to start symptom spotting because I think I will go insane.  

Any help would be really appreciated  .


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello people I'm back!  

Big, huge, massive congratulations to Amanda, Louplou and Bikergirl. See it all happens when I clear off for a bit!  

I shall have to get acquainted with all the peeps who've joined since I went awol, yes Kate I saw your comment   

Nothing much going on here. Had a strange cycle month before last which was another m/c I think. Had a faint pos hpt then a week later a neg blood test, then another week later af turned up so a chemical pregnancy I think. Am going to get on the case of a different GP on Tuesday though and push for a hsg or lap & dye. I think if I harrass them enough then they might just give me what I want to get me out of their office!  

Hope everyone is well! 

Emsy xxxxx


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

hi emsy! thank you so much for your pm   now do you have a letter from your mum as to why you have been absent?   im so sorry about your chemical pg   just keep   the gp untill you get what you want..

hi to everyone else cc,vv,slycett,kandyd,tamsin,bg,caz,lentil,ambition and nn.

i keep checking up on you guys and hope and   for bfp's all round.


amanda xx


----------



## KandyD (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi All

Icsi is planned to start at the begining of June, was up the hospital today and got all my drugs and needles! woo hoo!

Caz - I had much longer cycles for a while after my icsi, which of course keeps you guessing, didn't have any ov bleed though. All the hormones play havok though so things are bound to be different I guess. I' sorry that doesn't help very much! Don't worry about the symptom spotting, we all do it and we are all here to be crazy together x

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine! Its a bit chilly though (yes I am a southern fairy!)

kaye x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

You're all very quiet on here 

New home for you....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194627.0


----------

